# Ordered a leather sleeve



## mcpingist

I decided I liked reading without a case so decided to try a sleeve. Couldn't find anything I fell in love with until this:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/109-Gadget-Pouch-Medium/products/2636-Leather-Gadget-Pouch-Medium-Tobacco-Brown

It wasn't made specifically for the Kindle, let alone the K3 but it sounds like top quality (full grain leather, 100 year guarantee, etc.) and I think I'll really love the looks. This is the type of leather that should age beautifully. I got the tobacco color. I'll report back next week after it arrives.


----------



## vanzant

I like it. Looks classy.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

That is very nice.  I like it a lot!


----------



## cyclefreaksix

I purchased a small satchel from Saddleback about a year ago to carry around with me.  At 100 bucks it was not cheap but the quality of the leather, stitching and hardware are second to none.

You inspired me.  I'm going to see if my K3 will fit in that bag.  If so, it might just be the perfect solution to my case needs!!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## laurie_lu

My gosh!  That is a gorgeous sleeve.  Love it!


----------



## JaneD

That is a sleek sleeve. I like the rustic quality of the stitching. Looks both elegant and durable. Please come back and post when you get it, and tell us how you like it!


----------



## Elk

Excellent find.

Tempting


----------



## fidjit

My first post here and "marrys" two of my "loves" together. My new Kindle and Saddleback Leather.

Saddleback certainly isn't the cheapest leather products out there ( then again it's certainly not the most expensive either  ) and it can become a bit of an obsession ( or is that fetish  )

Once you see and feel one of their pieces you'll know it's going to last a long time and oh, the beautiful leathery smell............... 

I have a large bifold wallet ( that's what started it all ), medium classic briefcase, small gadget pouch for my HTC desire, small wallet, couple of luggage tags.

As soon as I ordered my Kindle I ordered a SB medium gadget pouch. All my other pieces are in Dark Coffee Brown so figured I'd go with something different this time. The Tobacco has an almost suedy feel to it.

Here's some pics

Here you can see the size of the pouch compared to the K3. Note that the second layer of stitching on the inside is purely decorative









Here's the K3 inside the pouch, you can see that there's a small bit of space on each side of the pouch. For a glass half full answer, this adds more cushioning if you drop the case on it's side. 
















The Kindle sits so the top of it's level with the curved in the top. It's easy to insert the K3 into the pouch. It doesn't move once it's in there even if you place the pouch upside down. To "release" just squeeze the sides. It'll feel a bit "tight" initially, but the leather will mould itself just right to the kindle as time passes. 









I'm currently using a combination of naked, the standard Amazon cover and the SB pouch. The SB pouch certainly gives it the most protection. It covers 3 of the 4 sides completely and because it's "recessed" at the top, it offers you some drop protection there as well. I'm a bit "worried" with the standard cover as 3 of the 4 sides are still "exposed".

The pouch actually fits the K2 a bit better, though the top edge is slightly more exposed. It wasn't designed that way, just a coincidence.

And the best thing is that the SB leather just looks better and better with time and use.

Hope this helps 

p.s. here's a pic of my small pouch and wallet


----------



## cyclefreaksix

Very nice indeed! I love their leather and that sleeve is beautiful.  Enjoy it in health!!


----------



## Mutz

What an awesome looking sleeve. I've always been a bit of a leather fanatic. The look, the feel, and oh...the smell.  

One question tho: the SB Kindle sleeve looks like the leather might be a bit hard (at least when new). Is this the case, or is it relatively soft and pliable? I'm just a bit concerned that it could mark the Kindle when sliding it in and out.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> What an awesome looking sleeve. I've always been a bit of a leather fanatic. The look, the feel, and oh...the smell.
> 
> One question tho: the SB Kindle sleeve looks like the leather might be a bit hard (at least when new). Is this the case, or is it relatively soft and pliable? I'm just a bit concerned that it could mark the Kindle when sliding it in and out.


Yes it's 4-5 oz leather and is pretty thick ( guestimate around 1.5 - 1.6 mm ) It's also lined with pigskin. It starts off pretty stiff.

I normally "prepare" my leather which involves:
1. holding the item in my hand and bending and flexing the leather in any way possible, all while inhaling that intoxicating new leather smell
2. Put something in there about the same size as the item you want to and just leave it in there for a while to stretch/shape the leather.


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Yes it's 4-5 oz leather and is pretty thick ( guestimate around 1.5 mm thin. It's also lined with pigskin. It starts off pretty stiff.
> 
> I normally "prepare" my leather which involves:
> 1. holding the item in my hand and bending and flexing the leather in any way possible, all while inhaling that intoxicating new leather smell
> 2. Put something in there about the same size as the item you want to and just leave it in there for a while to "stretch" the leather.


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I've often done the same with new leather items I've owned in the past. Not only does it help to soften the leather but also gives it that "worn" look which just adds to its overall attractiveness!


----------



## Ruby296

That's a gorgeous sleeve! I've got a large SB wallet in Chestnut and it's the sturdiest wallet I've ever owned. I'm tempted to get the small sleeve for my iPhone in Tobacco now after seeing your pics. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Neo

Wow, I'm actually very tempted by the Carbon Black pouch for my iPhone!


----------



## Neo

OK, I have not been able to resist temptation for too long, lol: just ordered the small black carbon gadget pouch for my iPhone 4. 

Just couldn't withstand the yummy leather and simplicity of the design, which I think will complement the sleekness of the iPhone perfectly - just hope it fits well!

Funny, I love my Oberon for my K3, but couldn't decide on which phone sleeve to go for - just wasn't a 100% somehow, although I do find them gorgeous. Guess when you know you know, and this was it for me! 

Thank you for posting and sharing mcpingist and for the great pics which convinced me fidjit


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> Wow, I'm actually very tempted by the Carbon Black pouch for my iPhone!


Well your will-power lasted 1 hour, 31 minutes, and 14 seconds LOL which is certainly understandable given the beauty of that leather!
I must admit, I'm very tempted myself!

Let the countdown begin....


----------



## fidjit

Hahhahahaahah, once you get it in your hands it might be the start of a long slippery slope !!!

SB Leather is a fetish  

Glad I could be of "assistance"


----------



## 911jason

Very nice... thanks for all the pics Fidjit!


----------



## Mutz

Mutz said:


> Well your will-power lasted 1 hour, 31 minutes, and 14 seconds LOL which is certainly understandable given the beauty of that leather!
> I must admit, I'm very tempted myself!
> 
> Let the countdown begin....


The countdown has ended. I caved in less than 13 hours!

I figured if I slept on it, the urge might subside....it didn't. LOL

My new Saddleback Leather smartphone pouch and matching (Chestnut) wallet are on their way! Woohoo!


----------



## Neo

Mutz said:


> The countdown has ended. I caved in less than 13 hours!
> 
> I figured if I slept on it, the urge might subside....it didn't. LOL
> 
> My new Saddleback Leather smartphone pouch and matching (Chestnut) wallet are on their way! Woohoo!


Hahaha!!!! Excellent, that makes me feel sooooo much better . Even though you did resist waaayyyy longer than me, lol! But then you added the wallet, so, not sure how that works (I just sprung for the smartphone pouch for now...).

Now I just wonder when we may get our stuff? Can't wait to get it 

Anyway: congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> Hahaha!!!! Excellent, that makes me feel sooooo much better . Even though you did resist waaayyyy longer than me, lol! But then you added the wallet, so, not sure how that works (I just sprung for the smartphone pouch for now...).
> 
> Now I just wonder when we may get our stuff? Can't wait to get it
> 
> Anyway: congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, and congrats to you too. I figure sometime next week probably we'll both be fondling our new SB goodies. 

I decided to get a wallet in addition to a pouch as a way of saving myself future shipping charges...if you know what I mean. 

But I can see myself shopping there again anyway. Did you take a look at the SB satchels, briefcases, and other bags OMG!!! I thought I'd died and gone to leather heaven! LOL

fidjit is correct: SB leather is a fetish! 

Hope you'll post after you get your pouch and let us know what you think. I'll do likewise.


----------



## mcpingist

My sleeve arrived Monday. It is just as sweet as I had hoped. It's one of those rare items you just can't quit staring at and handling. Fidjit already posted better pix than I could so I won't try, although I'm sure he'll agree that pictures really can't do it justice.

MC


----------



## fidjit

mcpingist said:


> My sleeve arrived Monday. It is just as sweet as I had hoped. It's one of those rare items you just can't quit staring at and handling. Fidjit already posted better pix than I could so I won't try, although I'm sure he'll agree that pictures really can't do it justice.
> 
> MC


Sorry to steal your thunder MC 

I'd spend an evening and just flex, wrap, roll the pouch around. The tobacco softens up a LOT quicker than the Coffee Brown. I did notice yesterday a bit of brown stuff on the keyboard after storing. I'd be interested to know if you get the same thing. No biggie it wiped straight off.

Hope you enjoy. May it be the first of many SB pieces for you


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy, my small gadget pouch shipped today  !

I'll definitely be back to report as soon as I get it!


----------



## mcpingist

fidjit said:


> Sorry to steal your thunder MC
> 
> I'd spend an evening and just flex, wrap, roll the pouch around. The tobacco softens up a LOT quicker than the Coffee Brown. I did notice yesterday a bit of brown stuff on the keyboard after storing. I'd be interested to know if you get the same thing. No biggie it wiped straight off.
> 
> Hope you enjoy. May it be the first of many SB pieces for you


No problem, my friend. Like I said, I'm no photographer. Between you and Saddleback's site, I think it's covered. I've been working the leather some with no sign of bleeding. I was actually very surprised at how supple it was out of the wrapping.... very pliable. I'm no expert but I can just tell that this: unlike other leathers (even most other very nice ones) the Saddleback leather looks like it will age beautifully and become more and more attractive over the years.


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> Yaayyy, my small gadget pouch shipped today !
> 
> I'll definitely be back to report as soon as I get it!


Yaaay! Then mine will probably ship tomorrow! Can't wait!

UPDATE: I just got an e-mail notice that SBL has shipped my stuff! w00t w00t w00t!!!


----------



## PageTurner

I am really leaning toward ordering one of these.  I continue to use the shipping box to hold my K3 but am in the market for a sleeve.  I like reading with it "as is."  My main concern is that my cat will sit on the sleeve (or whatever I get) and damage the screen.  Would those of you with the SB pouch let me know if you think it would protect the Kindle from a cat sitting.  Thanks


----------



## fidjit

Personally I wouldn't worry about your cat sitting on your Kindle and breaking it, even naked ( the Kindle not the cat   ). I suspect it would be a nice dispersed weight and wouldn't crack the screen even with the fattest cat. 

That being said the sleeve would definitely help distribute the weight more evenly , protect from fur and any other "contaminants" that the cat may have and even protect from the terrible cat scratchings !!!!


----------



## Neo

OK, just wanted to report back that I've just spent the whole week-end fondling my SB small gadget pouch (aka my new iPhone sleeve), and I find it sooooo nice, that I've already ordered (and it has already shipped - those guys are fast!!!!) a passport wallet!

I am very excited  

The quality of the leather is simply amazing, and the workmanship stunning. I highly recommend those products to anyone even just considering them  

Can't wait to hear from Mutz now


----------



## julip

As you know, Neo    I have 2 iphone sleeves on the way in tobacco (for me) and coffee brown (for DH), and I fear I will have a medium satchel in tobacco someday in my future.    Thank you, mcpingist, for starting this thread, and thanks also fidjit for those enabling pictures! And of course, Neo, for talking up your beautiful iphone sleeve.   I am waiting impatiently for my order!


----------



## Mutz

Thanks for the update, Neo...I'm so envious right now!  
My wallet and small (smartphone) pouch are still in transit at this point. Last time I checked (about every hour or so! LOL), my package left the Chicago sorting facility yesterday (Sunday) morning. I guess I'm a bit further away from Texas than you, being here on the west coast of Canada.  
And in the meantime, after reading fidjit's review of his Tobacco Kindle sleeve, I knew I had to have one of those too since he reported that the medium pouch is just big enough for the K3 to fit into it while inside an Amazon cover, so I went ahead and ordered one over the weekend and it should be shipping today. So, I've got two bundles of joy heading my way now! Hopefully I'll receive the first package this week, at which time I'll report back here.
I've been browsing through the dozens and dozens of SBL customer pics that have been posted on the SBL facebook page, and drooling over every one of them! My goodness they do make some incredible stuff, and their owners have sent pics of themselves and their collections of SBL satchels, briefcases, messenger bags, etc. etc. from all over the place. It was interesting to see some of the SBL products after they've aged a little. They look even more gorgeous than when they were new, which of course, is the hallmark of really fine leather.
Anyway, with any luck I too will be fondling some soft, supple SBL stuff any day now!


----------



## PageTurner

Thanks for the response, fidjit.  You all have convinced me; I'll be ordering an SB pouch for my K3 soon.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> My wallet and small (smartphone) pouch are still in transit at this point.


Which wallet do you end up with


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Which wallet do you end up with


The smallest one. It's essentially a small pouch for carrying a few credit cards and folded bills. Perfect for me cuz I dislike carrying a large wallet around in my pocket.  
Of course, if I had a nice leather satchel to put the wallet in, I wouldn't mind a larger one...hmmm....!!!  LOL


----------



## fidjit

Ahhh love me small wallet. I came off an All Ett executive filled with about 30 cards (not all credit ). Went to the large SB as it was the same principle but found it too large and heavy in the pocket.

The small is great , I've pruned down my wallet down to about 9 cards. Can carry in jacket pocket, front trouser pocket or even shirt pocket at a pinch.

A warning the classic briefcases are very heavy even empty. I'm off to San Francisco soon ( all the way from Tasmania, Australia  )and rather than lug my SB around I'm going with my old nylon travel bag. Great as a briefcase but for me no good as a travel bag.

Don't take this the wrong way it's still a lovely piece of leather.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, what color pouch did you get?


----------



## Neo

I went with the Carbon Black as I figured it would match nicely with my black iPhone. No regrets whatsoever on that front


----------



## Ruby296

Sounds like a great combo! I haven't ordered yet, still on the fence b/c I truly don't *need* it.....


----------



## Mutz

Ruby296 said:


> Sounds like a great combo! I haven't ordered yet, still on the fence b/c I truly don't *need* it.....


Yes you do, you just think you don't


----------



## fidjit

Ruby296 said:


> Sounds like a great combo! I haven't ordered yet, still on the fence b/c I truly don't *need* it.....


Ruby, when ADs ( *A*cquisition *D*isorders ) come into play there is no "need" or "want" differentiation. 

I don't need 60 vintage razors..... I don't need 10 different brushes.....I don't need 20 different soaps....... I don't need 2 SB Wallets..............I don't need a $500+ SB briefcase......... I don't really need two Kindles............I don't need all those books on my Kindle that I still haven't read yet............. I don't .....I don't...I don't........ 

BTW the black SB stuff will "age" the least of all their colours, not that that's a bad thing 

Post a pic Neo, that'll get 'em ........ 

Oh and for those of you who haven't seen my post in the review section as well, it'll even fit your Kindle with the Amazon Standard Cover:


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> I don't need a $500+ SB briefcase


You've been holding out on us! I thought your SB collection consisted of a few wallets and your Kindle sleeve. Well, if you don't *need* that SB briefcase, I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands  And I'd also be willing to relieve you of a few of those razors as well. No need to thank me. I don't mind helping out a fellow Kindler. 

What colour is your briefcase? Need to know if it will go with my growing collection...


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> You've been holding out on us! I thought your SB collection consisted of a few wallets and your Kindle sleeve. Well, if you don't *need* that SB briefcase, I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands  And I'd also be willing to relieve you of a few of those razors as well. No need to thank me. I don't mind helping out a fellow Kindler.
> 
> What colour is your briefcase? Need to know if it will go with my growing collection...


Sorry mate, chocolate brown...everything else I have is DCB.

It's not gonna go with your chestnut or Tobacco 

( And let me tell you freight from Texas to Tasmania to Canada is a killer )


----------



## unknown2cherubim

fidjit said:


> Ruby, when ADs ( *A*cquisition *D*isorders ) come into play there is no "need" or "want" differentiation.
> 
> I don't need 60 vintage razors..... I don't need 10 different brushes.....I don't need 20 different soaps....... I don't need 2 SB Wallets..............I don't need a $500+ SB briefcase......... I don't really need two Kindles............I don't need all those books on my Kindle that I still haven't read yet............. I don't .....I don't...I don't........
> 
> BTW the black SB stuff will "age" the least of all their colours, not that that's a bad thing
> 
> Post a pic Neo, that'll get 'em ........
> 
> Oh and for those of you who haven't seen my post in the review section as well, it'll even fit your Kindle with the Amazon Standard Cover:


Whoa that's winning combo. It makes me wonder if my lighted cover would fit in a SB sleeve.


----------



## Mutz

That's an awesome BC! Well my preference would be Chestnut but I *could* make an exception... 

I can well imagine shipping it that far would cost plenty! 

How could someone not *need* something as exquisitely crafted as this?


----------



## fidjit

unknown2cherubim said:


> Whoa that's winning combo. It makes me wonder if my lighted cover would fit in a SB sleeve.


I don't see why not.

I don't have the lighted cover to test however while it's a tight fit in that picture anyone who knows anything about leather will know that over time ( not that long a time ), the leather will stretch to accomodate whatever's in it ( within reason of course ) . I can't see any reason why the lighted cover wouldn't go in there as well I'm not sure that they're much bigger ( there's no dimensions of either on Amazon ) than the standard case and after a while pretty much fit like a glove 

I"m still just using it for a naked Kindle sleeve at the moment, as I know I can stretch it if I really want but can't unstretch it...and I really don't *NEED* another one ( one for naked, one for in Amazon cover )


----------



## julip

I received my and DH's iphone sleeves yesterday, and I am in love with this leather - gorgeous! I always look for unique scarring and other characteristics, and I was thrilled to see my tobacco one has a cool diagonal scar that runs under the Saddleback stamp. I've been working the leather and they are softening up so nicely. I am really going to enjoy these. Thanks again, OP and other contributors for all your rave reviews! I also have a medium DCB satchel on the way - can't wait to get it. I'm pretty sure I'll have a bag in tobacco in my future too. 

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Neo

Julip, these 2 are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! You are going to get so much pleasure out of them ! And I can't wait to see your satchel!

I have also received my black passport wallet, and it's simply perfect, with a very small footprint but it will easily hold everything I need it to when traveling: I'm very happy


----------



## Mutz

Wow, very nice julip! 
I'm still waiting (not so patiently!) for my Chestnut wallet and smartphone pouch to get here. They were shipped on the 14th but due to my geographic location (read: Canada) and the fact that Canadian orders are shipped via USPS instead of UPS, I won't receive them until sometime this coming week. But last week I also ordered a Tobacco Kindle sleeve and yesterday a Medium Chestnut Satchel. The satchel will be shipped on Monday. so, I've got *three* SBL packages heading my way now! Here is a few pics of the actual satchel I'm getting:


























I discovered it in the "Dave's Deals" section of the SBL site. I was initially thinking of getting a small satchel soon, but when I saw this one which has only one irregular quality which is some minor rippling in part of the upper back panel (see pic) and therefore didn't quite pass SBL's stringent Quality Control, and I saw that the price was less than that of a small satchel, I just couldn't pass it up! And as far as their so-called "imperfections" go, I'm like you in thinking they serve only to add to the piece's character, not detract from it! 
Anyway, congrats on getting your first SBL goodies as we both (not so) patiently wait for the next to arrive on our doorsteps!


----------



## julip

Neo - glad to hear your wallet arrived!! It looks like such a great design, and I'm sure the leather is going to be so soft and pliable by the time you are back from your trip! 

Mutz - I saw your satchel posted!   I'd been watching the Dave's Deals like a hawk and jumped on my satchel the moment it was posted lol. I wasn't really planning on getting one right away, but once I discovered that page it was over for me. I'm kind of hoping I don't happen on a must have tobacco anytime soon ...  I was going to get the small as well, but I saw a blog showing what the reviewer was able to fit in it, and I wasn't sure it would be quite big enough for what I wanted it for. I also like the seconds not only for the perceived 'imperfections' but for the fact that you see the actual bag you are getting. Yours looks awesome - hope they are all on your doorstep very very soon!

I almost jumped on a beautiful DCB medium briefcase which was posted at the same time as my satchel, but the weight difference made me go for the satchel. I really love the look of the briefcase too, though, so I may get over the weight issue for a future deal.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Mutz - I saw your satchel posted!  I'd been watching the Dave's Deals like a hawk and jumped on my satchel the moment it was posted lol. I wasn't really planning on getting one right away, but once I discovered that page it was over for me.


Same here! lol I'd been toying with the idea of ordering a small satchel in the near future but then discovered Dave's Deals which yesterday had 14 items listed when I checked it out. So I browsed through them all and found a satchel in the color I wanted, but a size bigger, and for a very good price! So, it was game over for me too.  I figured if I didn't jump on it right away, surely someone else would. And out of curiosity, after submitting my order, I went back to the Dave's Deals page to see if my bag was removed from the list and it was...along with 3 others....so in the time it took me to enter my CC information for the satchel (less than 5 minutes) the 14 items shown on the 'Dave's Deals' page had been reduced to 10 ! Talk about selling like hotcakes!  lol
Glad I didn't waste any time! 

And yeah, I think the briefcases look incredible too, and I wouldn't be surprised if one ended up in my collection at some point, but I better wait until I've at least received the four I've already ordered! Ha!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> Same here! lol I'd been toying with the idea of ordering a small satchel in the near future but then discovered Dave's Deals which yesterday had 14 items listed when I checked it out. So I browsed through them all and found a satchel in the color I wanted, but a size bigger, and for a very good price! So, it was game over for me too.  I figured if I didn't jump on it right away, surely someone else would. And out of curiosity, after submitting my order, I went back to the Dave's Deals page to see if my bag was removed from the list and it was...along with 3 others....so in the time it took me to enter my CC information for the satchel (less than 5 minutes) the 14 items shown on the 'Dave's Deals' page had been reduced to 10 ! Talk about selling like hotcakes!  lol
> Glad I didn't waste any time!
> 
> And yeah, I think the briefcases look incredible too, and I wouldn't be surprised if one ended up in my collection at some point, but I better wait until I've at least received the four I've already ordered! Ha!


Famous last words, right?


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Famous last words, right?


Exactly! 

I'm pretty sure mcpingist had no idea what starting this thread would do...and I don't know whether I should be saying, THANK YOU! or WHY WHY WHY did you have to go and post about the Saddleback Leather Company?! LOL


----------



## groucho

@julip, love that leather. Need to ask because I just want to make sure: re your photo of the two iPhone sleeves side by side. Which one is the Tobacco, and which one is the Coffee Brown?


----------



## julip

groucho said:


> @julip, love that leather. Need to ask because I just want to make sure: re your photo of the two iPhone sleeves side by side. Which one is the Tobacco, and which one is the Coffee Brown?


Oops! Sorry about that, groucho - forgot to specify - the one on the left is the dark coffee, and the one on the right is the tobacco. What are you thinking of ordering? 



Mutz said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I'm pretty sure mcpingist had no idea what starting this thread would do...and I don't know whether I should be saying, THANK YOU! or WHY WHY WHY did you have to go and post about the Saddleback Leather Company?! LOL


Weeelll, it certainly _seemed_ innocent enough ...


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Weeelll, it certainly _seemed_ innocent enough ...


It did, didn't it... 

BTW, just curious, did you find the Tobacco to be more pliable right out of the box than the DCB? And did you use any leather conditioning product on your sleeves while working them to help make them softer?



> I received my and DH's iphone sleeves yesterday


One more question, if you don't mind me asking: What does *DH* stand for - *D*ental *H*ygienist or *D*epartment *H*ead?


----------



## groucho

julip said:


> Oops! Sorry about that, groucho - forgot to specify - the one on the left is the dark coffee, and the one on the right is the tobacco. What are you thinking of ordering?


Well, the more I look at that Dark Coffee Brown, the more I'm falling in love with it.


----------



## Ruby296

Fidjit, I must say you made me LOL w/your new AD acronym!  The pics of your collection are certainly making it very hard to resist 

julip, love your iPhone sleeves! *IF* I get one it'll be tobacco, just to be a little different. Is your phone naked or do you have a bumper type case on it? I've got a Silicrylic/silicone case on mine and wondering if it'll still fit. I'm guessing it will, but I want to be sure before I buy.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> It did, didn't it...
> 
> BTW, just curious, did you find the Tobacco to be more pliable right out of the box than the DCB? And did you use any leather conditioning product on your sleeves while working them to help make them softer?
> One more question, if you don't mind me asking: What does *DH* stand for - *D*ental *H*ygienist or *D*epartment *H*ead?


Mutz - DH = Dear Husband . I _am _finding the Tobacco more pliable and my phone slides out of it much easier when I push it out of the bottom than the DCB after probably the same amount of massaging. The DCB was noticably more soft once I started rolling and folding it, but it still has some work to be done to stretch out the interior for the same ease of use. It's getting there, though!  I haven't used any conditioner on either at all.



groucho said:


> Well, the more I look at that Dark Coffee Brown, the more I'm falling in love with it.


groucho - it really is a gorgeous deep, rich shade of brown. I really don't think you could go wrong with any of the colors, though, with such high quality leather!



Ruby296 said:


> Fidjit, I must say you made me LOL w/your new AD acronym! The pics of your collection are certainly making it very hard to resist
> 
> julip, love your iPhone sleeves! *IF* I get one it'll be tobacco, just to be a little different. Is your phone naked or do you have a bumper type case on it? I've got a Silicrylic/silicone case on mine and wondering if it'll still fit. I'm guessing it will, but I want to be sure before I buy.


Ruby - the tobacco is the one I'll be using and I really love the shade the more I look at it. The first time I looked at the sleeves, I really didn't consider it since I usually go for darker colors, but once I took a look at the customer photos both on the SBL page and their FB page, I was sold once I saw how beautiful it looks after it's aged.

My current phone is the white 3G - I've always been an early/launch day adopter, but with the white iphone delay, I was forced to wait. Now that the white phone is further delayed, I'm thinking I'm going to try to hold out of the iPhone5. That said, I first tried it with my 3G+Incipio shell and while tight, it fit fine. I decided to remove the shell for now and use the phone (gasp) naked until it stretches out more. It's already stretched out enough for me to use it with the shell again, but I kind of like going commando for once.  So, since the iPhone4 is overall thinner, I think even with the bumper it should work fine since my 3G with a full back shell worked. Maybe Neo or another iPhone 4 user can confirm, though, if they use a bumper with theirs? The leather is really adaptable, though, so I don't think it'd be an issue.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Maybe Neo or another iPhone 4 user can confirm, though, if they use a bumper with theirs? The leather is really adaptable, though, so I don't think it'd be an issue.


I use my iPhone 4 naked (the iPhone, of course, not me, although if it rings when I just get out of the shower... lol), but I just tried it with a thin shell type case and no problem: right now it's a bit of a tighter fit, but you can tell that the leather would jut stretch around it (and I have the black, which I think has the least give).

That being said, the reason I went with the SB pouch in the first place for my iPhone, is that I think it's so cute with nothing on it, and I really wanted a sleeve that would allow me to throw it in my purse or wherever, without having to worry about it. Well, mission accomplished!!!! The added bonus: it's GORGEOUS, smells fantastic, and I never forget to take my phone everywhere with me, because I like holding and fondling the case at all times


----------



## Neo

Julip, could you please point me in the right direction for that blog where they show what will fit in the small satchel?  

Oh, and for what it's worth:I'm personally positive that mcpingist knew EXACTLY what he was doing posting here (I mean, how can you own any of those products and NOT know??)!!!!!!! But I also THANK him for it


----------



## Ruby296

julip, thanks so much for that very helpful information. I've got the 3GS and have another year before I can upgrade. I love this phone and wasn't even tempted by the iPhone 4! My Silicrylic is also by Incipio and it's got that extra plastic piece on the back and over the 4 corners. I'm thinking I'm going to head over to SB's website soon...resisting is proving futile. 

Neo, thanks for your update as well. I want something I can toss around w/no worries either! You are ALL such talented enablers


----------



## Ruby296

I just went to the SB site and ordered the tobacco pouch but when I got to the shipping portion I stopped. It seems that UPS is the only option and they want $8.61 for ground shipping??!!  They could toss this in a small padded envelope and ship for less than $2, so I'm not too happy about this. Did anyone else have more than one shipping option?


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Famous last words, right?


There is only two items left now I have the Coffee in my cart. Do I or don't I? Can't decide if I would like the satchel better as it is wider. Any thoughts?
Paula


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Julip, could you please point me in the right direction for that blog where they show what will fit in the small satchel?
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth:I'm personally positive that mcpingist knew EXACTLY what he was doing posting here (I mean, how can you own any of those products and NOT know??)!!!!!!! But I also THANK him for it


Here ya go, Neo :

Small Satchel and Medium Satchel to compare.



corkyb said:


> There is only two items left now I have the Coffee in my cart. Do I or don't I? Can't decide if I would like the satchel better as it is wider. Any thoughts?
> Paula


Paula - from what I've seen on the Messenger bags, they can be awfully long for me at least, and I usually like that shape. You may want to check out the Messenger Bag Review first before deciding. But don't worry - they post new ones every afternoon, so just keep checking. They do disappear about as soon as they appear, but new ones are posted daily so a little patience pays off to get exactly what you want!


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> I just went to the SB site and ordered the tobacco pouch but when I got to the shipping portion I stopped. It seems that UPS is the only option and they want $8.61 for ground shipping??!! They could toss this in a small padded envelope and ship for less than $2, so I'm not too happy about this. Did anyone else have more than one shipping option?


Ruby, I can't quite remember what all the choices were for shipping, just that the UPS I chose was based on it being the cheapest. The other choices were express options, I believe. I think I read somewhere on their site they only use USPS for international shipping. I think they must do this to ensure it gets to the right person and with insurance not being an extra fee like it is with USPS, because they may have had theft problems with their packages in the past.

I wasn't eligible for the 3GS upgrade but my DH was, so we pretty much alternate who gets the newest model . Since I'm skipping iPhone 4, we may be getting the same one next, or he may decide to try something new next time, like an Android one, since there is a rumor of AT&T getting a hi-end Motorola one early next year, which is his favorite phone brand ever (he was upset when his original Motorola starTAC flip became obsolete. )


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Here ya go, Neo :
> 
> Small Satchel and Medium Satchel to compare.
> Paula - from what I've seen on the Messenger bags, they can be awfully long for me at least, and I usually like that shape. You may want to check out the Messenger Bag Review first before deciding. But don't worry - they post new ones every afternoon, so just keep checking. They do disappear about as soon as they appear, but new ones are posted dailly so a little patience pays off to get exactly what you want!


Thanks Julip. It does look long on the model and I am only 5'4". She is 5'6". the medium satchel seems small for me however, and the large like a briefcase. So I may be out of this (whew) purchase. Now back to Sephora and whether to buy the mia or the body one


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> Ruby, I can't quite remember what all the choices were for shipping, just that the UPS I chose was based on it being the cheapest. The other choices were express options, I believe. I think I read somewhere on their site they only use USPS for international shipping. I think they must do this to ensure it gets to the right person and with insurance not being an extra fee like it is with USPS, because they may have had theft problems with their packages in the past.
> 
> I wasn't eligible for the 3GS upgrade but my DH was, so we pretty much alternate who gets the newest model . Since I'm skipping iPhone 4, we may be getting the same one next, or he may decide to try something new next time, like an Android one, since there is a rumor of AT&T getting a hi-end Motorola one early next year, which is his favorite phone brand ever (he was upset when his original Motorola starTAC flip became obsolete. )
> 
> Thanks again, julip. I sent an email asking if they had any other shipping options. I don't mind paying reasonable shipping, but this is over 25% of the pouch's price-ouch! I had a StarTac way back in the day, it died rather quickly. I'll never switch to anything else aside from newer iPhones, love this thing!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Ruby, I can't quite remember what all the choices were for shipping, just that the UPS I chose was based on it being the cheapest. The other choices were express options, I believe. I think I read somewhere on their site they only use USPS for international shipping. I think they must do this to ensure it gets to the right person and with insurance not being an extra fee like it is with USPS, because they may have had theft problems with their packages in the past.


What I was told by the friendly SBL customer service reps about international shipments to Canada at least, is that they decided to go with USPS to avoid the end customer having to pay extra customs fees when the package crosses the border. UPS always passes those fees onto the customer which in some cases can be ridiculously high. On the other hand, international USPS shipments, for some reason, do not encounter such fees.



julip said:


> I wasn't eligible for the 3GS upgrade but my DH was, so we pretty much alternate who gets the newest model . Since I'm skipping iPhone 4, we may be getting the same one next, or he may decide to try something new next time, like an Android one, since there is a rumor of AT&T getting a hi-end Motorola one early next year, which is his favorite phone brand ever (he was upset when his original Motorola starTAC flip became obsolete. )


If your husband (the dental hygienist  ) is going to be shopping around for a new phone soon, tell him to have a look at the new HP (Palm) smartphone that is coming out in the next few months. I have the current generation Palm smartphone called the Pre and it is a totally amazing device. The operating system (webOS) blows that of the iPhone out of the water in terms of true multi-tasking capabilities, and a very intuitive user interface, etc. I'm pretty sure he'd be quite impressed. Not sure which carrier/s it will be available with, however.

P.S.> thanks for the info about the pliability of the Tobacco vs the DCB sleeve. I'm sure in the end, they will both be as soft. It may just take an extra bit of TLC to get them both to the same level, but that's ok cuz one never wants to put them down and stop fondling the leather anyway!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> If your husband (the dental hygienist  ) is going to be shopping around for a new phone soon, tell him to have a look at the new HP (Palm) smartphone that is coming out in the next few months. I have the current generation Palm smartphone called the Pre and it is a totally amazing device. The operating system (webOS) blows that of the iPhone out of the water in terms of true multi-tasking capabilities, and a very intuitive user interface, etc. I'm pretty sure he'd be quite impressed. Not sure which carrier/s it will be available with, however.
> 
> P.S.> thanks for the info about the pliability of the Tobacco vs the DCB sleeve. I'm sure in the end, they will both be as soft. It may just take an extra bit of TLC to get them both to the same level, but that's ok cuz one never wants to put them down and stop fondling the leather anyway!


LOL Mutz! I will read up on the new HP - sounds like from the little bits here and there I've seen of it, people are blown away by it as you seem to be! I am the gadget freak of the family but also a long time Apple fan-girl  so we will see how this next phone phase works out for us. I'm the one doing the updates etc on the phones, so I'll have to read up on it as if I were adopting it. We were Blackberry users before the iPhone came out (actually, DH adopted my BB when I got the first iphone) and I have to say I got more frustration just getting updates on that or adding apps on it to the point I just didn't do it after awhile.

Ruby - good luck with the shipping! They seem like a great company to work with and I hope they are able to offer you a better option. I agree it's a little frustrating when the shipping is such a large percentage of the cost of the item.

Paula - it would be nice if they offered that in a smaller option. Maybe one day. I was sad to see from one of the reviews that they at one point offered a small briefcase but no longer have it as an option now. The medium looks bigger than I'm wanting right now, especially at that weight, so maybe that saves me from that additional purchase too. Though, I secretly hope they bring back the small briefcase so I can have it in tobacco.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth:I'm personally positive that mcpingist knew EXACTLY what he was doing posting here (I mean, how can you own any of those products and NOT know??)!!!!!!! But I also THANK him for it


Since they added the "Saddleback's 'Gateway Drug'" to the pouch page since this thread started, that would make mcpingist our dealer!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Since they added the "Saddleback's 'Gateway Drug'" to the pouch page since this thread started, that would make mcpingist our dealer!


LOL...so right! 
Imagine this scenario: "I'm sorry officer, I realize I swerved across the center line, but it's not my fault. I just bought this Saddleback satchel that's here on the seat next to me, and I guess I got a little high on the smell." 

BTW, here is a bit of info to start your HP Palm research: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKZuprtPhkk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCrvI9NAQOQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> LOL...so right!
> Imagine this scenario: "I'm sorry officer, I realize I swerved across the center line, but it's not my fault. I just bought this Saddleback satchel that's here on the seat next to me, and I guess I got a little high on the smell."


LOL! Leather intoxication!



Mutz said:


> BTW, here is a bit of info to start your HP Palm research:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKZuprtPhkk&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCrvI9NAQOQ&feature=player_embedded


Oh good grief - video reviews are the beginning of the end for the enabling process. Thank you, I think?


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, julip. I hope they can send it USPS, but if not I'll have to bite the bullet. I've ordered from them before and I know they've got great CS.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Julip!!!!! Now I think I want both  !


----------



## fidjit

Ruby, 

Don't know if this works where you are but in Australia, if you tick "Ship to AFO/APO" then you end up with USPS instead of UPS. Reduces the shipping cost substantially here ( that being said it's still pretty high for things like wallets etc. ) 

I talked to the girls about the HORRENDOUS shipping to Australia, they couldn't do anything "official" because of loss of goods previously but was told to use this method !!. 

Mutz

Go to the dark side mate..go Android. After about 7 Windows mobile phones , I just switched and I've gotta tell you Android beats anything that  Microsoft can bring out. I've never been an Apple lover because of their restrictive methods ( e.g. having to use Itunes for EVERYTHING ). ( Though I'd love their marketing department ). 

Looks like my work here is done  with all the new SB addicts.....BWAHHAHAHAAA !!!


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Mutz
> 
> Go to the dark side mate..go Android. After about 7 Windows mobile phones , I just switched and I've gotta tell you Android beats anything that Microsoft can bring out.


LOL...no thanks! HP Palm's WebOS beats anything Windows, Android, or Apple can bring out, so I think I'll stay put. And just wait till the HP tablet running WebOS 2.0 hits the market early next year. The iPad won't know what hit it! 



fidjit said:


> Looks like my work here is done with all the new SB addicts.....BWAHHAHAHAAA !!!


Ah yes, I almost forgot we also have YOU to blame thank for steering us toward SBL.


----------



## Ruby296

Fidjit, I wish I could check that option but I would never receive it if I chose AFO/APO.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> LOL...no thanks! HP Palm's WebOS beats anything Windows, Android, or Apple can bring out, so I think I'll stay put. And just wait till the HP tablet running WebOS 2.0 hits the market early next year. The iPad won't know what hit it!
> 
> Ah yes, I almost forgot we also have YOU to blame thank for steering us toward SBL.


Yes, fidjit, once you posted those pictures, we were all doomed! 

I've been a mac user since the days of mac plus and it was my Performa that ushered me into the internet world via e-world (which I still am homesick for! ), so I will likely never stray from Apple. But I do like playing with new shiny things and any techie stuff that I can get my hands on. Now all wrapped up in SB leather, apparently.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> I've been a mac user since the days of mac plus and it was my Performa that ushered me into the internet world via e-world (which I still am homesick for! ), so I will likely never stray from Apple. But I do like playing with new shiny things and any techie stuff that I can get my hands on. Now all wrapped up in SB leather, apparently.


Well it shouldn't have to be an _either - or_ situation. You could remain an Apple loyalist but still benefit from the advanced technology of other devices as well. And I promise I won't tell Steve Jobs on you.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> Well it shouldn't have to be an _either - or_ situation. You could remain an Apple loyalist but still benefit from the advanced technology of other devices as well. And I promise I won't tell Steve Jobs on you.


 









So Day 3 of Project Relic is going well, with very occasional rolling, folding, and pummeling.


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> So Day 3 of Project Relic is going well, with very occasional rolling, folding, and pummeling.


Oh, they look even better after you've "beaten" on them a bit....!


----------



## PageTurner

Julip,

The sleeves that you posted are different than the ones posted earlier (opening at the bottom).  I can not seem to find ones like yours on the Saddleback web site.  How are they listed?  Thanks.


----------



## fidjit

Pageturner,

The ones Julip's got there are the small gadget pouches perfect for iphones, mobiles etc. The Kindle one in the very initial post is the medium gadget pouch . They also make a large ( for Ipad ) and and Extra Large ( for things like netbooks ) now as well.

Only the small has the cutout on the bottom ( which is a bit of a pain cause you can't charge your kindle in the case unless you put it upside down which to me exposes the sockets )

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/154-gadget-pouch-catagory

Small and medium ( sorry for crappy phone pic )


----------



## julip

Oops - yep, I forgot to specify in the post - sorry!  Yes, what fidjit said - mine are the small pouches. They all have the cutout at the bottom, which isn't apparent in my upside down pics. Here's another shot. I love this design since it allows one to charge their device without removing it from the pouch, and, if the speakers are on the bottom, at least a partial clearing for those too.

The tobacco on the left is so buttery soft like nubuck, and the dark coffee brown on the right is developing great wrinkles and also so much softer than out of the box already. This leather wants to be given a workout!


----------



## fidjit

After about 3 months of constant use and abuse:


----------



## julip

Wow, fidjit, my newborn pouches are aspiring to look like that - gorgeous!   I can almost feel the buttery softness from here.


----------



## Mutz

Yes fidjit, that looks amazing! All nestled snugly in its soft leathery bed, your 'Droid must be very happy!


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> Yes fidjit, that looks amazing! All nestled snugly in its soft leathery bed, your 'Droid must be very happy!


Hey Mutz, has ANY of your stuff arrived yet


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Hey Mutz, has ANY of your stuff arrived yet


Noooo, not yet!  I'm getting so anxious about it that while shopping over the weekend, I happened to pass by a leather apparel shop and had to go in just to breathe the air for a few minutes in lieu of having my own to fondle and inhale! This waiting is pure torture!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> Noooo, not yet!  I'm getting so anxious about it that while shopping over the weekend, I happened to pass by a leather apparel shop and had to go in just to breathe the air for a few minutes in lieu of having my own to fondle and inhale! This waiting is pure torture!


I used to have a wickless candle that was called "leather shop"!  Chanting for an early arrival of your leather goods, Mutz!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> I used to have a wickless candle that was called "leather shop"!  Chanting for an early arrival of your leather goods, Mutz!


Thanks, julip. I got notice that my satchel was shipped today and according to the USPS tracking system (which incidentally, is VERY slow at updating!), my wallet, smartphone pouch and Kindle sleeve are now somewhere this side of the US border. Maybe still in Customs?  Anyway, they should arrive any day now....(I've been saying that to myself for the last week now) 
I bet fidjit got his stuff shipped to Tasmania faster than this!


----------



## Saddleback

Hey Guys,

Ryan from Saddleback here.  Just wanted to thank you for all the great discussions going on about us.  We're really grateful.  Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions at all about any of our products.

Best,

Ryan


----------



## candggmom

Hey Ryan - Welcome to Kindleboards!  2 or 3 of your products are on my Christmas wish list.  I love not only the look and feel of your leather but who can go wrong ordering from a company with the motto - "They'll fight over it when you're dead!"  Gotta love that!

Kathy in NC


----------



## groucho

It's difficult to keep visiting your website, Ryan.  Can't stop myself from drooling.  More power!


----------



## Mutz

Welcome Ryan. Are you a fellow Kindle owner or simply here as a representative of Saddleback Leather Co?
My discovery of Saddleback was when I was looking for a quality sleeve for my K3 and came upon this thread started by mcpingist, but since then, my infatuation with SBL has taken on a whole life of its own! lol One purchase has quickly turned into four.....so far!


----------



## corkyb

OK, I was going to buy a discounted messenger bag, which still calls to me, but it looks much too long.  I think the medium satchel may be too small.  for those who got it, what can you fit in it?  Do you think the large satchell, of which there is a discount on Dave's deals will look like a briefcase?
Paula


----------



## corkyb

corkyb said:


> OK, I was going to buy a discounted messenger bag, which still calls to me, but it looks much too long. I think the medium satchel may be too small. for those who got it, what can you fit in it? Do you think the large satchell, of which there is a discount on Dave's deals will look like a briefcase?
> Paula


Well, the large satchel is gone. She who hesitates is lost I guess.

Paula


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> Well, the large satchel is gone. She who hesitates is lost I guess.


Yeah, they don't last long on the Dave's Deals page! But keep checking as there are always new items being added.

Well, I've got some positive news and some not so positive news. My SBL Kindle sleeve is waiting for me at my local post office...Yaaay! But the wallet and smartphone pouch which were my first SBL purchases are still in limbo. No USPS update since October 17th when the package left the Chicago sort facility. So, what's happened to it?? Somebody at the USPS with sticky fingers I sure hope not!


----------



## julip

Welcome, Ryan! I must say that once I saw this thread that mcpingist started and then also saw fidjit's pictures of his SBL wares, I was hooked. I hadn't even gotten my iphone pouches before I hit the button on a Dave's Deal's medium DCB satchel. Those pouches are indeed the "gateway drug"! I visit the Deal's page every day even though I shouldn't ...

Paula - I don't have my satchel yet, but I was really torn on size and style too before I ultimately decided the medium satchel was for me. I think looking through all the Saddleback pictures on their FB page and on their site (customer photos) really helped to get an idea of scale.

1)Here's a link to a medium satchel pic showing the medium on a 5'4" woman.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1288511712202&set=o.153999788187
2) Comparison of a messenger and large satchel, with a link on that page to a pic of a side-by-side shot of medium and large satchels 
3) Another side-by-side of medium and large satchels. Also scroll previous and next pics in this area as there are more shots inside and out. 
4) Large satchel shown on a gentleman, though he doesn't say how tall he is, so a little hard to adjust scale for yourself.

Here's that blog again showing what the reviewer was able to fit in a medium satchel:


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Well, the large satchel is gone. She who hesitates is lost I guess.
> 
> Paula


Oh no, Paula! Well don't worry. As Mutz said, new ones are added daily. I've found they usually start showing up about now - within the hour. Keep refreshing and they should pop up and be all up within a half hour of first postings, I think. They do disappear just as fast, though.

Mutz - I'm glad to hear your K sleeve is there! But oh no about your first package. Once in awhile a package just misses a scan but is actually on the move, so I hope that is the case here. Good luck!!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Once in awhile a package just misses a scan but is actually on the move, so I hope that is the case here. Good luck!!


I hope so too, julip. But the wallet and small gadget pouch should have been here last week sometime if the Kindle sleeve (which was ordered five days later) just got here today. The only tracking info I have for the wallet and small pouch is that they left Chicago 10 days ago. The Kindle sleeve left Chicago 5 days ago, so something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Saddleback

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm actually not a kindle owner (yet atleast).  I hopped on the ipad train pretty early.  Maybe you can convert me?  I imagine that discussion would be for another thread though 

Anyways, we like to connect to customers any way we can, especially in these forums to get feedback and see what we're doing right and more importantly, what we can improve on.

Again, please feel free to PM me with any questions you have and I'll get back to you ASAP!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> I hope so too, julip. But the wallet and small gadget pouch should have been here last week sometime if the Kindle sleeve (which was ordered five days later) just got here today. The only tracking info I have for the wallet and small pouch is that they left Chicago 10 days ago. The Kindle sleeve left Chicago 5 days ago, so something doesn't seem right.


That does seem much too long for a USPS package! I hope it was just a simple delay and that it shows up before you know it. 



Saddleback said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm actually not a kindle owner (yet atleast). I hopped on the ipad train pretty early. Maybe you can convert me? I imagine that discussion would be for another thread though
> 
> Anyways, we like to connect to customers any way we can, especially in these forums to get feedback and see what we're doing right and more importantly, what we can improve on.
> 
> Again, please feel free to PM me with any questions you have and I'll get back to you ASAP!


Well, Ryan, I have both a Kindle and and iPad, and to me it's apples and oranges. I love my Kindle for reading, and iPad for everything else.  A couple of friends wanted a demo of both over dinner a couple of months ago as they had neither, and they left with the same idea of 'needing' both the moment they started playing with them. So that's my 2 cents. 

If Saddleback made a cover for the Kindle, I would be all over it. It is just the type of leather I'm always looking for, but have never quite found for the Kindle.

Please say hello to El Presidente and Mrs El Presidente for us. I've enjoyed just reading through the site for a good laugh. When I first noticed his name, I was hoping it was the same DM I went to HS with, but once I saw his picture I sadly saw he wasn't.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> That does seem much too long for a USPS package! I hope it was just a simple delay and that it shows up before you know it.


Thanks, I hope you're right.



julip said:


> If Saddleback made a cover for the Kindle, I would be all over it. It is just the type of leather I'm always looking for, but have never quite found for the Kindle.


I was thinking exactly the same thing earlier this morning! A Saddleback Leather Kindle cover could be, IMO, the hottest selling cover on the market!


----------



## julip

So, Mutz - did your sleeve arrive??    I hope your other package is tracking again soon. You may want to call your local p.o. and inquire about having a tracer put it on it. I don't know if it would work the same for a package going to Canada, but one time I had a package lost in much the same way after 10 days, and once they started a tracer process on it, it was magically found and tracking by the next day. Good luck!

A SBL wrapped Kindle would be a dream come true, seriously!

Ryan - any chance of the small briefcase coming back, do you know? I happened to see a review the other day of the medium from 3 years ago and noticed in the write up that there was once a small size (12 x 10 x 6 in) that I was sad to see was no longer available! Thanks for any info you can pass along. I would even take an old used crusty one someone at the HQ no longer wants.


----------



## Saddleback

I'll tell them you said hello   No plans that I know of to bring back the small briefcase back.  I think the satchel is filling the void.  I will however check into seeing if there are any old ones laying around.  Stranger things have happened.

What would you want to see in a dedicated kindle cover?  We may be working on something...


----------



## fidjit

Saddleback said:


> What would you want to see in a dedicated kindle cover? We may be working on something...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Not something else to purchase and have to pay shipping to Tasmania............ 

(How about sending me any prototypes for feedback instead ?  )


----------



## julip

Saddleback said:


> I'll tell them you said hello  No plans that I know of to bring back the small briefcase back. I think the satchel is filling the void. I will however check into seeing if there are any old ones laying around. Stranger things have happened.
> 
> What would you want to see in a dedicated kindle cover? We may be working on something...


  Wow, that would really be awesome! It seems like fidjit is partial to DCB, so I would be willing to test a tobacco prototype. 

Hmmm, I really like the simplicity of your moleskin covers, so maybe something like that, but of course fully covered for protection. Some people like to have one or two low profile slots inside for notes, etc, though I honestly don't use them if they are in any of my covers. I might like to see instead a low profile vertical slip pocket on the left inside cover where I could slip my hand to hold the cover more comfortably. Some type of closure too would be nice - maybe integrating an elastic similar to the moleskin journals? Just throwing out a few ideas, but I think I'd really be happy with anything you all would offer! 

Thank you too for keeping and eye out for a leftover small briefcase. I'm really looking forward to my medium satchel, but I also love that briefcase style!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> So, Mutz - did your sleeve arrive??  I hope your other package is tracking again soon. You may want to call your local p.o. and inquire about having a tracer put it on it. I don't know if it would work the same for a package going to Canada, but one time I had a package lost in much the same way after 10 days, and once they started a tracer process on it, it was magically found and tracking by the next day. Good luck!


Thanks for the suggestion, julip. I'll probably need to do that. Not only for the wallet and small pouch, but now my SBL Kindle sleeve seems to have gone missing. I gotta tell ya, I'm getting more than a little annoyed with this whole situation. 
So, when I checked the online USPS tracking system (which is a total JOKE!) yesterday, it stated that an attempt was made to deliver the package to my home yesterday morning. But seeing as there was no one home at the time, I assumed the parcel would be at my local post office waiting for me to pick it up, which is what I attempted to do after work. Got there - they had no package for me. Still on a delivery truck somewhere? Who knows. So, checked the tracking system again this morning - no update. Drove home during lunch today and checked my mail box to see if they left either the package or a notice from the post office? - Nothing. Oh sorry, there was something in the mail - the Kindle screen protector that I ordered from Boxwave way back on the 3rd of October. So long ago I'd completely forgotten about it!! And get this: It took more than *THREE WEEKS* for the envelope it was in to travel the 125 mile trek from Boxwave's warehouse in Bellevue, WA, which is just south of here. I could not believe it when I saw their address on the envelope! 
As for the SBL wallet and small pouch - still no tracking update since it was processed through the USPS sort facility in Chicago, which was nearly two weeks ago now. So, I'm pretty convinced that it is M.I.A. Probably now in the pocket of some slimeball USPS worker! 
So, I guess it's time to get SBL customer service involved to try and sort this mess out! 
I wonder what the fate of my satchel is going to be....


----------



## julip

Mutz - this is terrible! I'm so sorry you are having such bad luck with all these packages - that is really wrong . I hope a solution is found asap - it's such a disappointment when you are really looking forward to getting something too. Please keep us posted and I hope you have some good news and pics to share very soon.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz

I feel your pain. I get a lot of stuff out of the US/UK/China. Shipping can be anywhere from 1 week to 6 weeks + 

Tracking is pretty atrocious most of the time, if it even exists at all. 

Often I see the item get into Australia and then nothing.....until it finally appears on my desk. 

That being said I've never had a shipment actually go missing, just take a damned long time to get to me.

Hope everything turns up eventually  

( p.s. The Amazon Kindle shipping was actually the fastest and best tracked item I've ever had. Got it even quicker than if I ordered something from "mainland" Australia )


----------



## Mutz

Thanks for the words of support during this trying time, guys!  
I returned to the post office again this afternoon after work. Still no package nor any record of it in their system. So strange.
I'll e-mail SBL CS in the morning and ask them to contact USPS and start an investigation into the missing wallet/pouch shipment. It should have been here a week ago, although if they shipped it by carrier pigeon like Boxwave must have done with the screen protector, then it still might make it here by Christmas!  

fidjit: I totally agree with you about the Kindle shipment. I ordered mine on a weekend, it was shipped on the following Monday, and I received it Tuesday afternoon. Blew me away!      Of course, Seattle is a lot closer to Vancouver than it is Tasmania lol

I'll keep y'all posted regarding my continuing saga...


----------



## Mutz

The saga continues. This is a copy of the e-mail I Just sent to Saddleback Leather Co. :



> Hello there,
> 
> Problem #1: Order #SBL-xxxxx (USPS label: xxxxxxxxxxxxx )
> 
> It seems that my order of a Tobacco Medium Pouch (SBL-xxxxx) is on its way back to you because the Canadian post office could not deliver it to me successfully two days ago and therefore took it upon themselves to return it to you without so much as trying to contact me by telephone beforehand. Don't you just love our great postal systems? When you receive it, I would like to have it shipped back to me via UPS to my work address. I am willing to pay the extra cost to have it properly tracked which USPS seems incapable of doing. Please advise me what I need to do to make this happen.
> 
> Problem #2: Order #SBL-00000 (USPS label: 000000000 )
> 
> My first order with the Saddleback Leather Co. (simple Chestunut wallet and small Chestnut gadget pouch) has gone missing while in transit. The last USPS tracking update I received was on Oct. 17 when it was processed through the Chicago sort facility. That was 11 days ago. It should have arrived here BEFORE the above order, but there is no record of it ever making it to the Canadian border. So, I would appreciate it if you would try to locate the whereabouts of this package. The USPS tracking system is a complete and utter joke and provides either very sporadic information or in some cases, no information whatsoever!
> 
> I await your response.


I'm NOT a happy camper right about now.


----------



## julip

Mutz - I can't believe the post office just turned around and sent your package back without so much as an attempt to contact! I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. I wish you good luck and a speedy resolution to this whole mess!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Mutz - I can't believe the post office just turned around and sent your package back without so much as an attempt to contact! I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. I wish you good luck and a speedy resolution to this whole mess!


Thanks, julip. I cannot believe it either. I'll be visiting the post office as soon as they open in the morning to tear someone a new you-know-what! I'm so angry about all of this BS I'm just about speechless. 

My other concern is that the satchel is still enroute and is apt to fall victim to the same incompetence unless I am able to somehow get it diverted to my work address. I'll see what I can do about that in the morning.


----------



## fidjit

Far out...and I though Aussie Post was bad....

I always get stuff shipped to work because:

1. There's always someone there to sign for it. 
2. Wifey doesn't know what stuff I'm ordering to feed my various ADs  

Once again good luck with it all. Hopefully the satchel arrives safely first time at least............

( BTW there's often nice vintage razors and brushes on ebay.ca....at least they won't have to ship to you from outside the country....I AM THE ENABLER ........heehehe   )


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Far out...and I though Aussie Post was bad....
> 
> I always get stuff shipped to work because:
> 
> 1. There's always someone there to sign for it.
> 2. Wifey doesn't know what stuff I'm ordering to feed my various ADs
> 
> Once again good luck with it all. Hopefully the satchel arrives safely first time at least............


LOL..I guess they're all the same - totally useless!

I decided to have the stuff shipped to my home address because I've never had a problem with doing so in the past. If I wasn't there they just left a notice to pick the item up at the local post office at my convenience. Hadn't anticipated them deciding to just return it to sender THE SAME DAY without even contacting me! Idiots.

And yeah, if the satchel doesn't get stolen before it makes it to my post office, and I am able to get it delivered to my work address instead, I'll certainly be relieved. 

EDIT: I think I'll let the dust settle before considering any more purchases...


----------



## Mutz

My ongoing nightmare 

So, I spoke to the superintendent at my local post office this morning. He acknowledged that no attempt was made to contact me before returning the parcel to the US and he could give me no explanation as to why.
So, after I calmed down a little  I gave him the tracking number for the satchel shipment and told him I wanted the package held at the post office when it arrives and to contact me to pick it up. He said he would "try" to see that that happens. I said the word "try" doesn't give me much confidence that it will be done since nobody even _tried_ to contact me two days ago after the failed delivery attempt.
I said, "can't you enter the tracking number into your system and flag it to be held when it arrives?" He said, "No, we don't have the ability to do that". "So, no one looks at the computer when parcels come in for local delivery?" "No", he answered. He said the only thing he could do would be to advise the local postal carrier for my area to keep an eye out for the package on a day-to-day basis.....if he remembers.

Absolutely Unbelievable!!!

I then said, "So, what do you have to say about the fact that your incompetence is going to seriously delay me from receiving the shipment which you've now returned to the US, and that it's going to cost me a considerable amount of money to have it reshipped?"

His only response was, "I understand your frustration...".

Note to self : NEVER have anything shipped via USPS or Canada Post EVER AGAIN!


----------



## Neo

Oh my, I've been just catching up here and Mutz, I am sooooo sorry to hear about the debacle on your shipments!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a disappointment - and how frutrating, I would be so p****ed off at this point, I'm not sure I would have been that polite with the post office guy! Seriously!!!!!!!!! So what IS the tracking number for, if not to track the package I do hope that the guy was at least embarrased by his and his business' incompetence!

I would go (or call) there every day from now on, just to make sure he "remembers", until you get your remaining packages!

But wow, just wow.

Hang in there though! I know it's not going to be any consolation at this point, but you will eventually forget about all this, in a few years or so, and at that point you will still be enjoying your beautiful and yummy leather goods from SB


----------



## Neo

Saddleback said:


> What would you want to see in a dedicated kindle cover? We may be working on something...


Hi Ryan, and welcome to KB 

A Kindle cover would be amazing!!!!!!! One I sure couldn't resist at any rate - I can already see it in my mind's eye, in black (of course)  And I would of course be happy to test any black prototypes you may have, lol



julip said:


> Wow, that would really be awesome! It seems like fidjit is partial to DCB, so I would be willing to test a tobacco prototype.
> 
> Hmmm, I really like the simplicity of your moleskin covers, so maybe something like that, but of course fully covered for protection. Some people like to have one or two low profile slots inside for notes, etc, though I honestly don't use them if they are in any of my covers. I might like to see instead a low profile vertical slip pocket on the left inside cover where I could slip my hand to hold the cover more comfortably. Some type of closure too would be nice - maybe integrating an elastic similar to the moleskin journals? Just throwing out a few ideas, but I think I'd really be happy with anything you all would offer!


I actually second Julip's suggestions for a Kindle cover: book style, with some kind of closure mechanism, and a "pouch" style pocket in the inside of the left side of the cover (when looking at it from the inside and open) to slip one's left hand in while holding the cover and reading. I think the important feature would be to keep in minimalistic in style, and just showcase that yummy leather of yours 

Thank you for checking in here


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> Oh my, I've been just catching up here and Mutz, I am sooooo sorry to hear about the debacle on your shipments!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a disappointment - and how frutrating, I would be so p****ed off at this point, I'm not sure I would have been that polite with the post office guy! Seriously!!!!!!!!! So what IS the tracking number for, if not to track the package I do hope that the guy was at least embarrased by his and his business' incompetence!
> 
> I would go (or call) there every day from now on, just to make sure he "remembers", until you get your remaining packages!
> 
> But wow, just wow.
> 
> Hang in there though! I know it's not going to be any consolation at this point, but you will eventually forget about all this, in a few years or so, and at that point you will still be enjoying your beautiful and yummy leather goods from SB


Thanks, Neo. The guy at the post office didn't come close to being the slightest bit conciliatory in his attitude this morning. On the contrary, his attitude was more like, "so sh*t happens - get over it" which didn't help my blood pressure much!

Anyway, I'm sure in due time this fiasco will be behind me and as you have said, I'll still have my SB goodies (eventually) to keep me smiling.


----------



## julip

Mutz, I can only shake my head at how this is being handled by the post office! I hope your satchel arrives soon and as promised so that you can at least enjoy that while you wait for your other orders to make their way to you.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Mutz, I can only shake my head at how this is being handled by the post office! I hope your satchel arrives soon and as promised so that you can at least enjoy that while you wait for your other orders to make their way to you.


Thanks, julip. Yes, I'm still shaking my head about it. I might as well have been talking to a brick wall this morning. He could not have been more disinterested in helping to resolve the issue. Just a stupid little man who is only there to collect a pay check and wait it out until his retirement and his government pension. Well, lesson learned. If there is no other option than the post office for shipping, it won't be shipped. Period.


----------



## corkyb

Mutz said:


> Thanks, julip. Yes, I'm still shaking my head about it. I might as well have been talking to a brick wall this morning. He could not have been more disinterested in helping to resolve the issue. Just a stupid little man who is only there to collect a pay check and wait it out until his retirement and his government pension. Well, lesson learned. If there is no other option than the post office for shipping, it won't be shipped. Period.


I would ask to speak to his supervisor and keep going up til you get some satisfaction.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> I would ask to speak to his supervisor and keep going up til you get some satisfaction.


Unfortunately, he _is_ the supervisor! Pretty scary thought.


----------



## corkyb

I would go outside that post office then to whomever he reports to.  Everybody has a boss!  Just ask him for the name and address and phone number of his.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> I would go outside that post office then to whomever he reports to. Everybody has a boss! Just ask him for the name and address and phone number of his.


You are absolutely correct, and if I encounter any more problems, that is exactly what I will do. Thanks for the advice.

And now onto some bewildering but very positive news:










My long lost and even longer awaited wallet and small _gadjit_ <-- a tribute to my AD friend in Tasmania  - pouch were waiting in my mail box when I got home today!
The tracking information on both the U.S. and the Canadian postal sites still shows the order as being stuck in the Chicago area, but they miraculously resurfaced this afternoon. And SBL's excellent customer service has responded that they will keep their eyes peeled  for the return of my Kindle sleeve so they can turn it around and ship it back to me.....again. Oye Vey!!!


----------



## julip

Woo hoooo! What great news, Mutz! I'm so glad at long last you have an order in hand. It's about time! I hope your satchel is soon to follow! 

(I just received my satchel today and it is awesome!)


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Woo hoooo! What great news, Mutz! I'm so glad at long last you have an order in hand. It's about time! I hope your satchel is soon to follow!
> 
> (I just received my satchel today and it is awesome!)


Thanks again, julip! Sorry for the really poor pic, but I was anxious to get at least one up quick to prove that I ain't lyin' about finally getting some SBL love! hehe. 
I'll have better pics once I've massaged, fondled, stretched, and rubbed the heck out of these beauties!

You must be so excited about getting your satchel! Hope you'll post some pics of it SOON! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## julip

Here are a few pictures.  And a few more here:
DCB Medium Satchel

I would never think this was a imperfect item! I can't even remember what was listed as it's 'flaws' - I think it was just some bubbling in the interior pigskin and maybe some wrinkling in one of the exterior side pockets.

This is with the flash, but I have some with and some without the flash in the album. This one actually is pretty true to the color. My Oberon covered K3 in the pouch is next to it.










With K3, which easily fits in the sidewall pocket:









As does my iPad. I only added my wallet and zip case for filler, but I could certainly fit more. Even better when I get this supple and stretched!









Back of bag, no flash. I read a comment on one of the FB customer pics where the person had clipped the strap to the further back D-rings, instead of the middle ones above the exterior side pockets they are originally clipped to. That's what I did too, and it really does make it easier to access those pockets that way. It was also noted by the comment that it made the bag sit on the body better.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> You are absolutely correct, and if I encounter any more problems, that is exactly what I will do. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> And now onto some bewildering but very positive news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long lost and even longer awaited wallet and small _gadjit_ <-- a tribute to my AD friend in Tasmania  - pouch were waiting in my mail box when I got home today!
> The tracking information on both the U.S. and the Canadian postal sites still shows the order as being stuck in the Chicago area, but they miraculously resurfaced this afternoon. And SBL's excellent customer service has responded that they will keep their eyes peeled  for the return of my Kindle sleeve so they can turn it around and ship it back to me.....again. Oye Vey!!!


WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 



julip said:


> I would never think this was a imperfect item! I can't even remember what was listed as it's 'flaws' - I think it was just some bubbling in the interior pigskin and maybe some wrinkling in one of the exterior side pockets.


I think their definition of "imperfect" is often things that are going to happen to your bag after some time anyway, wrinkling, scratches, dings..............

I suppose if you get a "perfect" bag and have these things happen then it adds character. If you get it it already with those things it's "pre charactered ?!?" and your wallet's better off 

At the time I bought mine I figured if it was going to ship all the way the way down here I might as well get a "first". Thought it was worth the price. It's now starting to get it's own character, that's for sure !!!


----------



## julip

fidjit said:


> I think they're definition of "imperfect" is often things that are going to happen to your bag after some time anyway, wrinkling, scratches, dings..............
> 
> I suppose if you get a "perfect" bag and have these things happen then it adds character. If you get it it already with those things it's "pre charactered ?!?"
> 
> Win/win for everyone hopefully


I agree - I prefer leather when it is reliced and it is looking like it has been well-loved for many years - the more scratches, wrinkles and scars the better! 

This pic is one of my favorites from the customer photo gallery:


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> I agree - I prefer leather when it is reliced and it is looking like it has been well-loved for many years - the more scratches, wrinkles and scars the better!
> 
> This pic is one of my favorites from the customer photo gallery:


You have a fantastic looking satchel, julip! 
I also agree with you and fidjit - leather should look worn and well used. It not only looks best that way, but feels incredible too. I also belong to a couple of auto enthusiast forums and always chuckle to myself when I read that some new owner is upset b/c the leather seats in his new ride have developed wrinkles from sitting on them. Like OMG! What a catastrophe! lol


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> I agree - I prefer leather when it is reliced and it is looking like it has been well-loved for many years - the more scratches, wrinkles and scars the better!
> 
> This pic is one of my favorites from the customer photo gallery:


What bag do you think that is with the pup in it? I love it. So it's probably the messenger, which would be too long for me. I Had all my information filled out for a large black satchel from Dave's deals. It's a great buy, but I am worried it will be too bulky for me I just can't decide so am not ordering at this time.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> What bag do you think that is with the pup in it? I love it. So it's probably the messenger, which would be too long for me. I Had all my information filled out for a large black satchel from Dave's deals. It's a great buy, but I am worried it will be too bulky for me I just can't decide so am not ordering at this time.


It looks like a messenger bag to me. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to decide....so many beautiful pieces to choose from. I stared at Dave's Deals forever trying to pick the right one for me, but I know I made the right decision in the end.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> I stared at Dave's Deals forever trying to pick the right one for me,


Isn't the right one for you any one that actually arrives ? 

( Sorry, couldn't help myself )


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Isn't the right one for you any one that actually arrives ?
> 
> ( Sorry, couldn't help myself )


Haha...yeah, I should have said, "I'll take whichever one I can get."


----------



## corkyb

Mutz,
what size satchel did you get?
Paula


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> Mutz,
> what size satchel did you get?


I ordered a medium Chestnut. I was originally set on getting a small but then saw a medium on the Dave's Deals page that was priced lower than a small one so I snapped it up before it disappeared!


----------



## Mutz

I have  quick question for you saddlebackers:

Do you consider the "Saddleback Leather" logo on your pieces to be on the back surface or the front? I know it's just a matter of preference, but I'm curious to know whether you would prefer the logo to be faced down or do you proudly show off the fact that you have an authentic Saddleback piece by keeping it face up? Personally, I think I like having the logo visible when my pouch is laying on a table or wherever.


----------



## julip

Logo side up for me! If I find I've put my phone in the other way, I always switch it.


----------



## groucho

Mutz said:


> I ordered a medium Chestnut. I was originally set on getting a small but then saw a medium on the Dave's Deals page that was priced lower than a small one so I snapped it up before it disappeared!


When it finally arrives, Mutz, I hope you can post pics of the medium Chestnut satchel so that we can compare with julip's DCB. Thanks.


----------



## fidjit

Logo side is "up" on me phone pouch. 

My Kindle pouch isn't actually logoed !!!


----------



## Neo

yaaaay Mutz!!! I'm so happy for you that you finally got one of your order and got to fondle some SB  ! Gorgeous!

I have the logo on the front and proudly keep it face up  

Oh, and Ryan, I'm like Julip and would have been all over a small briefcase (I'm short and petite, so the others are just too big for me), but I would have loved a chestnut one - so in case you find a second one in that color, well, I'd be more than interested and would buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Oh, and Ryan, I'm like Julip and would have been all over a small briefcase (I'm short and petite, so the others are just too big for me), but I would have loved a chestnut one - so in case you find a second one in that color, well, I'd be more than interested and would buy it in a heartbeat


Yes, chestnut for Neo and tobacco (or black) for me!  (there has to be some lonely small briefcases hiding in some dark corner somewhere? )


----------



## Bonbonlover

I have been eying these products.  I want to get a Satchel and have been held up by size.  Initially I thought small.. but after looking at a lot of photos I think Med... (It is really hard to get an idea of size as when a model is wearing on in a photo, the bag is not marked...  )

Mutz I look forward to when you get yours and hearing how you like the size.  

I have started my Christmas list and want one of the desk pads!! I am hoping they come up with a Kindle cover


----------



## Mutz

groucho said:


> When it finally arrives, Mutz, I hope you can post pics of the medium Chestnut satchel so that we can compare with julip's DCB. Thanks.


Absolutely will, groucho! 



> Mutz I look forward to when you get yours and hearing how you like the size.


You bet, Bonbon!


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Logo side is "up" on me phone pouch.
> 
> My Kindle pouch isn't actually logoed !!!


Aren't the medium pouches logoed? Well if that's the case, then whichever side is up is perfect. 

I've been very busy working my phone pouch. It needs to be stretched quite a bit to accommodate the case on my phone. Coming along quite well with the help of 5 remote controls in various sizes and shapes! Ha!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Julip... great photos.  They are probably some of the most helpful I have seen to get an idea of size.  Would you think the bag is an "everyday" purse? or does it look more like a brief case or messenger bag and too much to carry to the grocery store


----------



## julip

Thanks, Bonbon! It may have gotten lost in the shuffle, but did you see the links in this post and this post? I was very unsure of size too until looking through all the pictures (I agree, I wish the pics were accompanied by bag size info) and most especially the Gadgeteer reviews. You can get an idea of what fits in each bag as well as what it looks like on someone. The reviewer who models the bag I believe is 5'4". I really thought I'd get a messenger until I saw it on her. Check those out and hopefully they will help you like they did me.

I like the medium a lot. It is more rugged and a _little _heavier than your average bag, but I think I'll be using it for anything and everything to get it well-broken in. I tend to gravitate towards bags like this, though, so that could make a difference. I do think as it breaks in and becomes more supple, it will feel just as home as any of my other every day purses. I don't think it would be too much to bring to the grocery store at all. I am 5'4" as well and feel very comfortable with this size. I like crossbody bags, and that is how I'll be wearing this one mostly. My DH thought it looked like a very good size on me as well . Of course, the bag is stiff at first being full grain leather, but the more I use it I know it will stretch out nicely and carry the things I need on a day to day basis.

The one thing is that since the bag doesn't expand out like a soft leather bag would, if you have several larger items, you may have to stack them. If that doesn't bother you, it works great because the bag does have height. But since it's only been with me for less than a day, so we are still getting acquainted. My DH and I were joking about tying the bag to the bumper to accelerate the break in process. 

*Edited to add* - now that I have taken the time to sit down with DCB and move in, I now see what a silly thing it was for me to say it does not expand, knowing full well there is a sizeable buckle in the front . Yes, it is stiff at first, but it wants to be stretched and pushed to its limits where I might not do this to a regular bag. Once I found a way to adjust how I arrange my things in this bag, I found I can put more side by side than I was originally thinking. I still have it buckled on the 2nd to tightest hole, so I have a long way to go before I max this bag out.  It also wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be after I put my own things in it - the design is balanced very well. I can't wait to see how it's going to look and feel once it's really broken in!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> My DH and I were joking about tying the bag to the bumper to accelerate the break in process.


I wonder how that idea might affect your 100 year warranty...hehe! 

I've found that the more I work my lil pouches, the greater they smell! So, I can imagine how working your new satchel must really fill the air with that intoxicating aroma!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> I wonder how that idea might affect your 100 year warranty...hehe!
> 
> I've found that the more I work my lil pouches, the greater they smell! So, I can imagine how working your new satchel must really fill the air with that intoxicating aroma!


LOL I have a feeling it wouldn't even be an issue - I think the bag would win! 

I bet your pouches are going to be all soft and supple by the weekend! LOL at your remotes helping out the process.  Mine made a lot of progress just with the phone in it overnight. It regressed a little after removing it, but over the days it's gotten better and better.


----------



## strawhatbrat

Saddleback said:


> I'll tell them you said hello  No plans that I know of to bring back the small briefcase back. I think the satchel is filling the void. I will however check into seeing if there are any old ones laying around. Stranger things have happened.
> 
> What would you want to see in a dedicated kindle cover? We may be working on something...


Something that would fit a nook!! 
I was just dreaming of a saddleback nook cover. Please make one. I would want it book style, held in on the right side. Maybe a slip pocket on the left? 
Close with a leather strap.

I bought my husband the large briefcase, the duffel, and the messenger bag since he discovered your stuff. He takes it ALL every trip he goes on. Loves it.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> Aren't the medium pouches logoed? Well if that's the case, then whichever side is up is perfect.


Weirdly enough I hadn't noticed no logo on the pouch until you mentioned it Mutz. I shot off a question to the lovely ladies who (wo)man the SB helpdesk.

_"Well, I asked around and it appears you've gotten one of the few Gadget Pouches that snuck out without the logo on it. "_

So they've asked if it worries me and if I'd rather a logoed one. I'm not sure what's involved and if I have to shoot back the old one first or whatever. And I'm concerned about shipping time and cost from Tasmania if I do.

I'm in two minds though. I do like the logo and it does advertise for them, but then again does no logo mean it's even more unique 

I'll let you know how things go......


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Weirdly enough I hadn't noticed no logo on the pouch until you mentioned it Mutz. I shot off a question to the lovely ladies who (wo)man the SB helpdesk.
> 
> _"Well, I asked around and it appears you've gotten one of the few Gadget Pouches that snuck out without the logo on it. "_
> 
> So they've asked if it worries me and if I'd rather a logoed one. I'm not sure what's involved and if I have to shoot back the old one first or whatever. And I'm concerned about shipping time and cost from Tasmania if I do.
> 
> I'm in two minds though. I do like the logo and it does advertise for them, but then again does no logo mean it's even more unique
> 
> I'll let you know how things go......


Oops! I'm sorry I raised the subject now if it causes you to feel that you got short-changed in the logo department. I think your Tobacco pouch looks awesome with or without a logo. I like the look of the logo myself, but would I return an item because it was missing? I doubt that I would, especially if doing so involved added expense and the need to return the original and wait for another to arrive. And yes, maybe the absence of a logo makes your particular pouch exceptional. Maybe 100 years from now you could sell it for twice the price you paid.


----------



## fidjit

Mutz said:


> Oops! I'm sorry I raised the subject now if it causes you to feel that you got short-changed in the logo department. I think your Tobacco pouch looks awesome with or without a logo. I like the look of the logo myself, but would I return an item because it was missing? I doubt that I would, especially if doing so involved added expense and the need to return the original and wait for another to arrive. And yes, maybe the absence of a logo makes your particular pouch exceptional. Maybe 100 years from now you could sell it for twice the price you paid.


Hee, no biggie, I've decided whatever happens I'll just not worry about it


----------



## julip

Does it still say "Made in Old Mexico" inside?    I love that.  I didn't even notice it until I saw my pictures I posted here when I got my little pouches!


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Hee, no biggie, I've decided whatever happens I'll just not worry about it


I suppose what I _might_ do, is ask them if they would be willing to send you another one "on faith" and then return the original to them once it arrives. I think that would be a reasonable request since technically, it was a mistake on their part to send you one without a logo. And if they didn't feel comfortable about filling that request, then I'd just keep the unique one and call it a day. 

julip: So that's what that says inside! LOL I couldn't read it clearly.


----------



## corkyb

Can someone check out the medium carbon black satchel on Dave's deals and tell me if you think the scuff on the shoulder and the funny lines on the bottom front (not really wrinkles, I like wrinkles) would be a dealbreaker for you?  Do you think if i wait I will get a better deal?


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> Can someone check out the medium carbon black satchel on Dave's deals and tell me if you think the scuff on the shoulder and the funny lines on the bottom front (not really wrinkles, I like wrinkles) would be a dealbreaker for you? Do you think if i wait I will get a better deal?


To be honest with you, just judging by the photos, I think after owning it a month or two, you wouldn't even be able to tell where the "blemishes" were. But of course, only you can make that decision. Keep in mind, there are always new ones coming up, if you decide to pass on this one.

*Edited:* Another thing to consider: the look of my small gadget pouch has change quite a bit since yesterday. Just the process of working the leather reveals natural lines and scars and other things that you can't see when it's totally new. It just adds to its character. So again, I doubt you'd notice those lines that are visible now because they would be blended in to the natural look of the piece once you start using it. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Neo

LOL, I just had to check my passport wallet now, and it doesn't have the logo anywhere either, but it does still say "Made in old Mexico" inside so all is well  

Oh, and I saw a SB bag in the wild today!!!! I recognized it immediately (although it was really dark!), as those bottom rings are really quite unique. I had to run after the guy to ask which model/size it was, and while he did seem in a hurry, he immediately brightened up and was nice enough to take the time to show it to me in details. He also got it off one of Dave's Deal and was super happy with it - surprise, right    

Just wanted to share


----------



## fidjit

corkyb said:


> Can someone check out the medium carbon black satchel on Dave's deals and tell me if you think the scuff on the shoulder and the funny lines on the bottom front (not really wrinkles, I like wrinkles) would be a dealbreaker for you? Do you think if i wait I will get a better deal?


Truth, I wouldn't be worried. That's how it's going to look in 1 week/6 months/1 years time anyway. As mentioned above, that's the character of good leather 

Mine has those character marks ( and worse ) after around 3 months and mine was purchased as a "first".

Go for it !!!! 

BTW I joined this forum to learn all about my new Kindle and I have yet to post anything directly Kindle related !!!  
My Kindle is just doing its job, it's just so simple, and yet a pouch made of 1 piece of leather is even simpler but has garnered much more discussion 

WEIRD !!!


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> I saw a SB bag in the wild today!!!! I recognized it immediately (although it was really dark!), as those bottom rings are really quite unique. I had to run after the guy to ask which model/size it was, and while he did seem in a hurry, he immediately brightened up and was nice enough to take the time to show it to me in details. He also got it off one of Dave's Deal and was super happy with it - surprise, right


That's very cool...probably made his day too!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> LOL, I just had to check my passport wallet now, and it doesn't have the logo anywhere either, but it does still say "Made in old Mexico" inside so all is well
> 
> Oh, and I saw a SB bag in the wild today!!!! I recognized it immediately (although it was really dark!), as those bottom rings are really quite unique. I had to run after the guy to ask which model/size it was, and while he did seem in a hurry, he immediately brightened up and was nice enough to take the time to show it to me in details. He also got it off one of Dave's Deal and was super happy with it - surprise, right
> 
> Just wanted to share


How cool is that?? Did it make you want one that much more?  I wore mine today (LOVE!) and caught some looks but no questions - I agree, that must have made his day when you recognized his bag as an SBL! Which bag was it, by the way?


----------



## julip

fidjit said:


> Truth, I wouldn't be worried. That's how it's going to look in 1 week/6 months/1 years time anyway. As mentioned above, that's the character of good leather
> 
> Mine has those character marks ( and worse ) after around 3 months and mine was purchased as a "first".
> 
> Go for it !!!!
> 
> BTW I joined this forum to learn all about my new Kindle and I have yet to post anything directly Kindle related !!!
> My Kindle is just doing its job, it's just so simple, and yet a pouch made of 1 piece of leather is even simpler but has garnered much more discussion
> 
> WEIRD !!!


I spend waaay too much time in the accessories section ...  

Paula, I agree that the lines will most likely be unnoticeable after a few times use - I've just worn mine once and it's already developed some pretty cool scuffs.  But if you have concerns about that one, another one is bound to pop up as soon as tomorrow!



Mutz said:


> julip: So that's what that says inside! LOL I couldn't read it clearly.


There is no way I could read it in the DCB, but I could see it in the tobacco.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> How cool is that?? Did it make you want one that much more?  I wore mine today (LOVE!) and caught some looks but no questions - I agree, that must have made his day when you recognized his bag as an SBL! Which bag was it, by the way?


LOL, he DID look happy! And I didn't dare touch, but his bag looked very floppy and soft when he opened it for me and showed me the inside and all!

He didn't remember the name of the style, just that it was a medium. It did look a lot like the messenger bag though!

Paula, go for it, it's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cammie

Paula, I looked closely at the medium black briefcase.  If it were me, I would buy it and take a closer look in person.  If it troubles you too much then, you could return it for store credit and wait for another you like to appear.  I do like the long flap older style of the briefcase.  I purchased an old style medium tobacco one from the Dave's Deals section that should be here next week.  I was torn between the tobacco and the chestnut colors.  On my computer the color of the tobacco items appears to vary to some degree.  I also saw in a review that someone mentioned the color of the tobacco leather items will likely appear darker in person than what appears on the website.  I think seeing the briefcase in person will help me decide if I made the right decision.   If I didn't, I'll return it and wait for a good deal on a chestnut one to appear.


----------



## Cammie

Or, maybe I should have a tobacco briefcase and a chestnut messenger bag!


----------



## Mutz

Cammie said:


> Or, maybe I should have a tobacco briefcase and a chestnut messenger bag!


Now yer talkin' !


----------



## corkyb

Well I must be crazy after all I spent today, but I just ordered the medium black satchel.  Hope I love it.
That briefcase is beautiful Cammie.  I was thinking I should buy it after I read your note, but I really don't have use for a briefcase, although I just adore the way they look.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> Well I must be crazy after all I spent today, but I just ordered the medium black satchel. Hope I love it.
> That briefcase is beautiful Cammie. I was thinking I should buy it after I read your note, but I really don't have use for a briefcase, although I just adore the way they look.


Congratulations! I have no doubt that it will be love at first sight, smell, and touch!


----------



## fidjit

Forgot about the return policy on the Deals because of the geographical tyranny off distance from here (the other reason I bought  bought firsts ). All of the leather  will vary in color because of the different batches and yes it will differ from the color you see on your monitor. I have the tobacco pouch and two keyrings and they are all slightly different shades.


----------



## Cammie

corkyb said:


> Well I must be crazy after all I spent today, but I just ordered the medium black satchel. Hope I love it.
> That briefcase is beautiful Cammie. I was thinking I should buy it after I read your note, but I really don't have use for a briefcase, although I just adore the way they look.


Oops sorry Paula. Guess I had briefcase on the brain when I read your post asking us to check out the satchel. Good for you! Grats on placing the order. I can't wait to see my briefcase in person.


----------



## julip

I am looking forward to pictures of both Cammie's briefcase and Paula's satchel when they arrive, please!  

I think also about the tobacco that I saw mentioned recently on their FB page that they switched to a lighter shade and then just recently went back to the darker, I think partly because customers expressed a preference for the darker. I love my tobacco small pouch and can't wait to have a bag in it someday! It is so pliable and soft now, and I've only had it a week.


----------



## strawhatbrat

It's much more than a briefcase. You can fit SO much stuff inside it. It has been carry on luggage, a diaper bag, the front seat road trip supply bag... it's never actually been a briefcase.


----------



## corkyb

OH you are killing me.  What size do you have?


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone know if they put up new Dave's deals on Saturdays?  Don't want to be constantly checking unless they do.


----------



## Bonbonlover

What does it mean when they say "bubbled interior pigskin"? Does that mean that there are air pockets? Perhaps the outer layer is a bit separated?  I am thinking of blisters?  Or is this mean not worked flat?  Is this something that could worsen with age? or will it work itself out?

I agree with many of you that wrinkles are inevitable and getting a bag with a wrinkled flap simply gives you a head start... but I am not sure what a bubble does to the integrity of the bag


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Does anyone know if they put up new Dave's deals on Saturdays? Don't want to be constantly checking unless they do.


You know, I actually can't remember now. They are open today (off on Sunday). I think I did some posted last Saturday, though it may have been later in the day. Although I've seen a definite randomness to the time they post specials this week. Not that I'm looking at that page or anything.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> What does it mean when they say "bubbled interior pigskin"? Does that mean that there are air pockets? Perhaps the outer layer is a bit separated? I am thinking of blisters? Or is this mean not worked flat? Is this something that could worsen with age? or will it work itself out?
> 
> I agree with many of you that wrinkles are inevitable and getting a bag with a wrinkled flap simply starts the process for you... but I am not sure what a bubble does to the integrity of the bag


I think it just means that it's not worked flat - if you've ever put on a decal skin or a screen protector, imagine something like that if you don't get it perfectly smooth the first time. I just checked my inside flap and it has a couple of places where it's not completely smooth, and bubbling was listed as one of the 'imperfections'. It is well stitched all around, though, so I am confident it will not affect the integrity of the bag at all.  What style bag are you leaning towards, Bonbon?


----------



## Bonbonlover

What style I want them all!!! But first, I think a Med Satchel shall be on my list... 

Then, I like the small travel case... and I think a Desk pad shall be on my Christmas list. I am excited to hear they may be coming out with a kindle cover...


----------



## Bonbonlover

Oh and did I mention the pouch?  Someone posted a picture in another thread of their kindle fitting perfectly in the pouch.  So cool!!


----------



## corkyb

That medium black carbon briefcase is such a steal!  I wonder why no one has snatched it up.  I wish someone would so it would stop tempting me seeing as I just ordered the satchel yesterday and don't need two medium bags.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh and did I mention the pouch? Someone posted a picture in another thread of their kindle fitting perfectly in the pouch. So cool!!


Ha, you and me both on wanting this and this and this! One of everything!

Ahhh, the medium pouch that started it all when mcpingist had to  innocently  start this thread. I'm guessing it was fidjit's pics you saw upthread here with his not-so-innocent pictures? The only way I've resisted the medium pouch is due to earlier recent purchases, but I couldn't get my small iphone pouches ordered fast enough after Neo raved all about hers.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> That medium black carbon briefcase is such a steal! I wonder why no one has snatched it up. I wish someone would so it would stop tempting me seeing as I just ordered the satchel yesterday and don't need two medium bags.


If it is any help, the size difference of the medium satchel that I think you got (?) and the medium briefcase is quite significant - the medium briefcase being more the size of a large satchel but with more depth. But I'm guessing that really doesn't 'help' any.


----------



## Bonbonlover

julip said:


> Ha, you an me both on wanting this and this and this! One of everything!
> 
> Ahhh, the medium pouch that started it all when mcpingist had to  innocently  start this thread. I'm guessing it was fidjit's pics you saw upthread here with his not-so-innocent pictures? The only way I've resisted the medium pouch is due to earlier recent purchases, but I couldn't get my small iphone pouches ordered fast enough after Neo raved all about hers.


What got me going was an innocent post by cyclefreaksix showing off his DG skin called Dark Burl. He had his kindle propped up on this wonderful little pouch... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33943.575.html (its reply 576 on Oct  from there I have watched endless video's, read numerous reviews... perused photobuckets and flickers and tried to imagine myself wearing all these pieces


----------



## julip

Ohhhhhh .. that pouch!! I had seen it and didn't even know that was an SBL.


----------



## candggmom

OK you guys - I lasted from October 6th until today! I ordered the small satchel in dark coffee and the medium sleeve for my K3 in the same color today.  The satchel was in Dave's deals so I was thrilled with the price.  Thanks for all your enabling and I don't think I'm done with SBL yet!  LOL!  

Kathy in NC


----------



## Bonbonlover

candggmom -- Oh I am so happy for you!  I have ben eyeing that satchel.  I cant wait till you get it.  I have been on the fence between the small and med satchel.  I even wrote to SB to ask which one might be a better everyday bag... very helpful woman said she carried the small everyday... while her co-worker carried the medium... okay maybe that wasn't so helpful  . 

I am sure you will love it.


----------



## candggmom

Bonbon - I'm only 5' tall so I picked the small.  As only as it holds my K3, that's all I care about!! LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## candggmom

I meant as long as it holds my K3 I'll be happy!  I swear I've only had 1 glass of wine!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Kathy


----------



## fidjit

julip said:


> I'm guessing it was fidjit's pics you saw upthread here with his not-so-innocent pictures? T


Oi I resent that remark. All I did was post some pictures relevant to the thread. Hows was I to know that fellow Kindle users would also be purveyors of fine leather goods and be so weak ! 

(I'm guessing the posters in this thread are "older" and do appreciate the finer things in life like myself)


----------



## Bonbonlover

For the love of god... you show it to us from every angle... your photo's almost seem professional. I can just about smell the leather through my computer!  I am ready to go out and buy an HTC phone just so I can can get that small pouch!  ... Weak!! You betcha !!! Now you are forewarned and anymore delicious postings will get you the title of "enabler"  ... wear it with pride


----------



## fidjit

Bonbonlover said:


> For the love of god... you show it to us from every angle... your photo's almost seem professional. I can just about smell the leather through my computer! I am ready to go out and buy an HTC phone just so I can can get that small pouch! ... Weak!! You betcha !!! Now you are forewarned and anymore delicious postings will get you the title of "enabler" ... wear it with pride


Photos taken in my bathroom at midnight !
You are all just weak and looking for someone to blame 

I will wear the enabler badge with pride. 

( It would appear that most of the posters in this thread are ladies but I'm trying to tempt at least mutz into vintage Gillette razors as well  )


----------



## groucho

OT: fidjit, you're not alone.  I've got a 1964 Gillette Super Speed and a 1970 Gillette Knack.  But my everyday shave is mostly done with a Merkur 38C.  But I envy you: you've got the vintage Gillettes and SBL to boot.


----------



## fidjit

groucho said:


> OT: fidjit, you're not alone. I've got a 1964 Gillette Super Speed and a 1970 Gillette Knack. But my everyday shave is mostly done with a Merkur 38C. But I envy you: you've got the vintage Gillettes and SBL to boot.


.
Excellent Groucho . I've about ummmmmm about 60 British Vintage Gillettes ( and a few straights ). I assume you are a member of B&B ?

See what I mean about the finer things in life


----------



## groucho

OT:  Yes, of course, fidjit.  I frequent B&B.  Wow, 60 of them!  You're in razor heaven.  I'm happy with the few that I have.  

I have defined my next "need," which is an SBL Medium Chestnut Satchel.   Or the large?  That's why I haven't gotten around to ordering one because I can't decide on the size.  If only there were more pictures in the SBL site or elsewhere of people WEARING or CARRYING the bags, so that I could get a better idea of the relative size of each.  As it is, most photos are of the bags on a table, floor, etc.  I just wish that there were shots of the satchels on people who are identified as either small, medium, or large-built.


----------



## Bonbonlover

groucho... that is what has been holding me back as well.  I can't decide between a small and a medium satchel.  I have looked at just about every review, blog, and photo of the satchels but do not get a good idea of size.  I even found a photo of a gal wearing a satchel on a SBL photobucket site... I e-mailed SBL to find out the size of the satchel... but they were unsure and couldn't tell.

I think it would really help if they labeled the photos!! (*HINT**HINT*)


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> For the love of god... you show it to us from every angle... your photo's almost seem professional. I can just about smell the leather through my computer! I am ready to go out and buy an HTC phone just so I can can get that small pouch! ... Weak!! You betcha !!! Now you are forewarned and anymore delicious postings will get you the title of "enabler" ... wear it with pride


I just ordered an HTC Aria yesterday (my first Android phone!)... will it work with the small pouch? The Aria is really small...

Edit: I just looked at their site, and based on this image, I think it's too big for the Aria. =(


----------



## Bonbonlover

did you look at fidjit's post on page 1?  He has an HTC in a pouch.  I do not know which model it is though... I am sure he will be back to help you out...


----------



## julip

fidjit said:


> Oi I resent that remark. All I did was post some pictures relevant to the thread. Hows was I to know that fellow Kindle users would also be purveyors of fine leather goods and be so weak !
> 
> (I'm guessing the posters in this thread are "older" and do appreciate the finer things in life like myself)


Ooookk - I will give you the benefit of the doubt  - but c'mon now, let the record show you posted your Kindle in the sleeve in all sorts of seductive poses ...! 

911jason - I think your HTC Aria should work well with the small pouch still - the leather is very stiff at first, so whatever the phone doesn't fill on the sides will still remain stiff and supportive while the middle area where your phone is will stretch out while still remaining snug. It's a very adaptable piece of gear, that's for sure!


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> did you look at fidjit's post on page 1? He has an HTC in a pouch. I do not know which model it is though... I am sure he will be back to help you out...


His phone is quite a bit taller than mine... not sure how much of a difference that would make though.












julip said:


> 911jason - I think your HTC Aria should work well with the small pouch still - the leather is very stiff at first, so whatever the phone doesn't fill on the sides will still remain stiff and supportive while the middle area where your phone is will stretch out while still remaining snug. It's a very adaptable piece of gear, that's for sure!


Hmmm... still think so after seeing the above image? You think it's close enough to not matter? I just don't want to take a chance on the phone falling out, the Aria has a bit of a rep as an easy screen to shatter.


----------



## fidjit

I don't think 3mm would make too much difference in fact one thing with my Desire is  that the top its still a bit exposed. The extra 3mm protection at the top is probably a good thing


----------



## 911jason

fidjit said:


> I don't think 3mm would make too much difference in fact one thing with my Desire is t that the Top its still a bit exposed. The extra 3mm protection at the top is probably a good thing


The 3mm difference is in width. The Aria is a little over 15mm shorter than the Desire. My main concern is really whether or not the Aria would fall out of the sleeve without any assistance from me.


----------



## Mutz

I don't know of a phone currently on the market that would just fall out of the SBL pouch.

I have the HP Palm Pre which is very close in height and width to your Aria (although the Pre is a tad bit thicker) and it fits just fine inside the pouch.


----------



## fidjit

Duh teach me to post via my HTC , while watching kid's cricket on a Sunday in the pouring rain 

Still reckon you'll be fine. Here's a terrible, horrible very unprofessional pic that I prepared earlier.of how deep the Desire fits. 










The kindle isn't as wide as it's pouch if you look at the previous pictures and there's no issue with that with the Kindle falling out.

The pouch starts absolutely flat and will stretch nicely to hold the item in and the pigskin liner has some "grip" to it as well.

Here's the "shape" of my pouch after about 3 months.... ( sheesh look at those hands, you'd never guess I was once a hand model  )










I suspect it will protect it very nicely.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for the pics Fidjit, that really helps!


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> sheesh look at those hands, you'd never guess I was once a hand model


Don't be silly. I guessed right away...


----------



## corkyb

OMG, check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1fLP1a5o


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> OMG, check it out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1fLP1a5o


Oh noooooo!!  First case since I got my Javoedge iPad cover that I feel I must.have.  Paula, thanks for finding that!! It's gorgeous. Now to decide on color ...

Ryan, if you are checking in - when will these be available? I love the tab closure and it would be a great closure for the Kindle cover.

Adding to my previous answer of what we would like to see in a Kindle cover: I would prefer the Kindle case to have the frame showing because I use a decal skin on it. And if straps, as unnoticeable as possible.


----------



## Bonbonlover

corkyb said:


> OMG, check it out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1fLP1a5o


Oh that IS really cool! I just wish he wouldn't drop it like that... I think I missed a few heartbeats.

(I wonder how many query's Ron Rodgers is going to get about that mini duffel bag)


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Oh noooooo!!  First case since I got my Javoedge iPad cover that I feel I must.have.  Paula, thanks for finding that!! It's gorgeous. Now to decide on color ...
> 
> Ryan, if you are checking in - when will these be available? I love the tab closure and it would be a great closure for the Kindle cover.
> 
> Adding to my previous answer of what we would like to see in a Kindle cover: I would prefer the Kindle case to have the frame showing because I use a decal skin on it. And if straps, as unnoticeable as possible.


Tuesday. But he didn't list the price


----------



## corkyb

I actually just can't wait to see them in all four colors.  Dave just showed the chestnut I think.  I am so excited about this cover.  ONly thing I don't like is it doesn't have a better virtual typing position.
Paula


----------



## Mutz

Well here is my Chestnut SBL phone pouch after a few days of stressing and loving it within an inch of its life! 
I've been concentrating mostly on it so I won't post any "after" pics of my wee wallet yet.


































I think my Medium Chestnut satchel is arriving tomorrow so I'll have more pics to show off soon.


----------



## fidjit

Nice Mutz,

Hopefully the satchel arrives without incident !!! 

Bored at work, bad case of the CBFs 

Hopefully you can see the difference between two batches of Tobacco as mentioned somewhere above.

The LHS one is darker and has a glossier finish, the right on is more suedy.










Here's the three colour ( Tobacco, Coffee, Chestnut ) besides black ( is black actually a colour ?? ) next to each other 










( See no professional piccies here , note the difference between bottom and top colours )

Hope this helps.


----------



## Neo

fidjit said:


> Here's the three colour ( Tobacco, Coffee, Chestnut ) besides black ( is black actually a colour ?? ) next to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


It definitely does: I don't know what I'm getting next, but I know it'll be in chestnut 

Thank you (I think...)!


----------



## corkyb

I'm thinking a chestnut ipad case.  I love all the colors though.  I just hope I love the black satchel.


----------



## corkyb

fidjit said:


> Nice Mutz,
> 
> Hopefully the satchel arrives without incident !!!
> 
> Bored at work, bad case of the CBFs
> 
> Hopefully you can see the difference between two batches of Tobacco as mentioned somewhere above.
> 
> The LHS one is darker and has a glossier finish, the right on is more suedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the three colour ( Tobacco, Coffee, Chestnut ) besides black ( is black actually a colour ?? ) next to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( See no professional piccies here , note the difference between bottom and top colours )
> 
> Hope this helps.


Which of the two tobacco leathers are they currently using?


----------



## groucho

That's a very helpful picture, fidgit. Gives everybody an idea of the difference in colors, particularly between the Dark Coffee Brown and the Chestnut. Thanks.


----------



## fidjit

corkyb said:


> Which of the two tobacco leathers are they currently using?


You can't really say, these two keyrings were recevied about a week apart. It really depends on the dye batch etc. The point is the colour will be different with each batch.

There will always be some variation. The Top Tobacco picture is more representative of the colour than the bottom one ( with the 3 colours ) which looks a bit light. 











groucho said:


> That's a very helpful picture, fidgit. Gives everybody an idea of the difference in colors, particularly between the Dark Coffee Brown and the Chestnut. Thanks.


The Coffee and Chestnut are quite close to the right shade in this picture but the Tobacco is too light.

I'm photographing in my office under fluros, no flash, manually set the white balance but still get these colour differences in the output.

Of course that's only on my monitor and using my Panasonic Point and Shoot rather than my DSLR 

I suppose the comment I'm trying to make here is that the colours you see in other peoples pictures and on the SB site may vary slightly depending on the lighting, the camera, the monitor , and the dye batch....... 

Here's another one just to show you the differences ( and to show you how bad I've got the CBFs at work today  ) especially the batch differences between the Tobacco.

On my monitor a pretty good representation of the actual colours though again the Tobaccos' a bit light.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I don't see those key fobs on the site... did they come as an accessory to another bag?


----------



## 911jason

Love that iPad case and I don't even have an iPad! I did leave a comment that they should have opened the case back up after all the drops to show that the iPad was still functional. 

As for the phone pouch, I'm pretty sure I'm going to order the tobacco pouch for my new HTC Aria, but it won't be for a few weeks probably.


----------



## fidjit

Bonbonlover said:


> I don't see those key fobs on the site... did they come as an accessory to another bag?


They normally come when you purchase something, but you normally get the same colour as the product you purchase.

They're a great way of figuring out what the colours look like in real life.

If you've purchased something before you MIGHT be able to get onto the ladies at SBL and wangle yourself one.....


----------



## corkyb

ok, what is CBF?


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Hope I'm allowed to put this here, and if it's inappropriate please delete mods.
> 
> *C*an't *B*e *F**?ked
> 
> Context: It's Monday morning and I've got a really bad case of the C...B...Fs........


Must be an Aussie expression....but I like it!


----------



## julip

Well, you gotta love the Aussies and their expressions, even if I have to have them explained to me most of the time! 

fidjit - with each picture, I though your SBLs were multiplying! Love seeing all the colors together. What will be the next addition to your collection? Hopefully a Kindle cover or perhaps something sooner?  

Mutz - wow! You have really been working and abusing your phone pouch - it looks fantastic! Really nice wrinkles. How is it softening up? 

Paula - thanks for the info on the launch day for the iPad covers. I guess we know where some of us will be on Tuesday.    I will have to see it more in action, though, and study it's abilities. I really love my Javoedge axis cover and how it is great in both landscape and portrait for all angles of virtual typing. And Bonbon - I loved that little duffel bag - perfect accessory for the cover . 

911jason - I second what fidjit said about the pouch starting out flat. It pretty much is very stiff at first, but it conforms to whatever you put in it and stretches while remaining snug the more you use it.


----------



## julip

Oooh - they posted some pictures on their FB page:

SBL iPad Case Sneak Peek


----------



## corkyb

Oh that tobacco is hot too.  I wish they would post the price so I would know if I am in the running or not.

Julip, what is the outisde of your axis cover?
Paula


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Mutz - wow! You have really been working and abusing your phone pouch - it looks fantastic! Really nice wrinkles. How is it softening up?


Like a baby's behind! 

I posted a few pics of it to a Palm Smartphone forum to which I belong. See if I can cause the same type of stampede to SBL that mcpingist did with this thread 
The beauty of that site is: you go there wanting to buy a single small item, and before you know it, your shopping cart is overflowing with all kinds of stuff! Ha! ...and then you wanna go back again for MORE!!!


----------



## Addie

You all are terrible. I'm loving the pictures. I think I want to get a Kindle sleeve in either chestnut or tobacco.

I do have a question before I go any further, though: For those who have the Kindle sleeve and the K3, how does it fit (naked)? I was looking at one of the videos and saw that it fits the K2 perfectly. But the K3 is significantly smaller. I saw the picture where you can fit the K3 with Amazon cover in there, but I don't think I want the Amazon cover. Will it fit well without it? Is there any way to get a smaller sleeve to fit it perfectly? If not, are you at all afraid the K3 will slide out of or move around inside the sleeve?


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> You all are terrible. I'm loving the pictures. I think I want to get a Kindle sleeve in either chestnut or tobacco.
> 
> I do have a question before I go any further, though: For those who have the Kindle sleeve and the K3, how does it fit (naked)? I was looking at one of the videos and saw that it fits the K2 perfectly. But the K3 is significantly smaller. I saw the picture where you can fit the K3 with Amazon cover in there, but I don't think I want the Amazon cover. Will it fit well without it? Is there any way to get a smaller sleeve to fit it perfectly? If not, are you at all afraid the K3 will slide out of or move around inside the sleeve?


Nice to see you in this thread, AddieLove ! Did you see fidjit's pictures on the 2nd page? He only has a skin on his and it fits great. The leather is very stiff and flat when it arrives, and when you put whatever gadget it, it stretches to conform to its shape, but no more.

With my iphone pouches, I had to work the leather and stretch it to get it to move in and out easier. I've had it for over a week now, and while my phone now slides in and out smoothly, it does not come out (passes vigorous shake taste with flying colors) until I push it out. Since I don't have the kindle sleeve, I don't know how easy it is to get out during the stretching process since it doesn't have the bottom cut out that the iphone pouch has, but the more you work the leather (rolling, folding, pummeling) it will soften and become the perfect little snuggly soft wrap for your Kindle. 

And we are also kind of on a kindle cover watch too, since SBL Ryan said earlier in the thread that there 'may' be one in the works and was taking suggestions on what we'd like to see in one ...


----------



## Mutz

AddieLove said:


> You all are terrible. I'm loving the pictures. I think I want to get a Kindle sleeve in either chestnut or tobacco.
> 
> I do have a question before I go any further, though: For those who have the Kindle sleeve and the K3, how does it fit (naked)? I was looking at one of the videos and saw that it fits the K2 perfectly. But the K3 is significantly smaller. I saw the picture where you can fit the K3 with Amazon cover in there, but I don't think I want the Amazon cover. Will it fit well without it? Is there any way to get a smaller sleeve to fit it perfectly? If not, are you at all afraid the K3 will slide out of or move around inside the sleeve?


Wow, lucky you! You're right in SBL's neigborhood! You can probably smell their leather right from home! 
Well, although I haven't yet received the Kindle sleeve I ordered, I have got the smaller gadge pouch for my phone, and when it is brand new out of the box, it is completely flat and the opening takes on the dimensions of whatever is put in to it with working the leather to widen the inside. I'm sure it's the same with the larger Kindle pouch. Bottom line is: I don't think you'd have anything to worry about regarding the device falling out.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Nice to see you in this thread, AddieLove ! Did you see fidjit's pictures on the 2nd page? He only has a skin on his and it fits great. The leather is very stiff and flat when it arrives, and when you put whatever gadget it, it stretches to conform to its shape, but no more.
> 
> With my iphone pouches, I had to work the leather and stretch it to get it to move in and out easier. I've had it for over a week now, and while my phone now slides in and out smoothly, it does not come out (passes vigorous shake taste with flying colors) until I push it out. Since I don't have the kindle sleeve, I don't know how easy it is to get out during the stretching process since it doesn't have the bottom cut out that the iphone pouch has, but the more you work the leather (rolling, folding, pummeling) it will soften and become the perfect little snuggly soft wrap for your Kindle.


[quote author=Mutz]Well, although I haven't yet received the Kindle sleeve I ordered, I have got the smaller gadge pouch for my phone, and when it is brand new out of the box, it is completely flat and the opening takes on the dimensions of whatever is put in to it with working the leather to widen the inside. I'm sure it's the same with the larger Kindle pouch. Bottom line is: I don't think you'd have anything to worry about regarding the device falling out[/quote]

Seems you and I think alike...


----------



## Mutz

Guess what just arrived at work! 

My SBL collection so far:










Next up: my well traveled Kindle sleeve...arriving...some day soon (hopefully) lol

(better satchel pics to follow soon...right now I'm hyper-ventilating on the aroma)


----------



## candggmom

Oh Mutz those are gorgeous!!!  I can not wait for my satchel and Kindle sleeve to arrive!  Tell us about that smell again! Puleaze!!!!!!!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## corkyb

I am obsessively clicking on Dave's Deals.  Nothing all day.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> Seems you and I think alike...


Ha! Great minds and all that ... 

Wow, and hooray! Your satchel has arrived! It looks awesome, and I bet you are getting everyone in the office high on the leather smell . I'm so happy for you!! I'm glad that although your Kindle case is still not there, at least everything is accounted for. What a relief!

Paula - I was doing that one (ore more) of the days last week  and they ended up not getting posted till sometime after 3pm pt. But other days they seemed to go up around 1pm. They like to keep us guessing!


----------



## corkyb

My medium satchel has shipped!!!!  Now it's UPS from Texas to upstate NY so I'm figuring about a week by ground?  Is that how they ship?  
How long did yours take and where are you from?

That's such a nice letter they send out with their shipping notice.  Just makes me want to buy more and more.  Wonder how much that ipad case will cost?


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Wow, and hooray! Your satchel has arrived! It looks awesome, and I bet you are getting everyone in the office high on the leather smell .


Yes, and as could be expected, within minutes of getting it out of the box to check it out, I had 2 - 3 co-workers looking over my shoulders and asking what the URL is for the Saddleback site LOL I bet they get a LOT of their business from word of mouth, or sniff of nose! LOL What is it about the smell of new leather? It's like a flippin' aphrodisiac! 

With any luck my Kindle sleeve should probably be heading back in this direction sometime this week. I got an e-mail from Andree at SBL CS on Friday I think it was, and she said their tracking info showed that it was somewhere in the U.S. on its way back to TX at that point. I tried out my Kindle (in its Amazon cover) inside the inner back pocket of my new satchel. It fits easily with room to spare so the Kindle sleeve I am sure, will fit too!


----------



## Cammie

Just beautiful Mutz. You are making me regret my tobacco choice in the briefcase. Your set is very nice.


----------



## Mutz

Cammie said:


> Just beautiful Mutz. You are making me regret my tobacco choice in the briefcase. Your set is very nice.


Oh no! Don't regret your choice! Tobacco is gorgeous! I had a very hard time deciding between Tobacco and Chestnut for my satchel. It had to be one or the other. I'm positive as soon as you get it, you'll know you made the right choice. And besides, any time you want something in another color, it's only a mouse click away!


----------



## julip

Mutz - That's hilarious you already got some co-workers browsing the site. More Dave's Deals addicts! That's great news about your Kindle sleeve. Hopefully your satchel and pouches will keep you busy enough so that the time passes very quickly till you have the sleeve in your hands!

Paula -yay! Great news on your satchel. If you go to UPS and calculate time in-transit only with their zip code and your zip code, it should tell you what day it will arrive. It went out of Fort Worth, but sorry, I don't have the exact zip code. I think you can pretty much use any that come up, though.

Mine left there on Monday and got to me in northern San Diego County on Thursday. I'm thinking you should see yours by the end of the week! 

Cammie - the tobacco is gorgeous and I really adore my phone pouch in it. So much so, I'm planning on getting a larger bag in it. The tobacco especially ages so beautifully, judging from all the customer photos on both the SBL site and their FB page! And as Mutz alludes to, it is inevitable you will want more than one in any color, the sooner the better.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Mutz... those are absolutely beautiful!!! 

Is that satchel a Medium?  and from the looks I don't see a whole lot of orange in your Chestnut... Is this just lighting? or is there little orange?


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> Mutz... those are absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> Is that satchel a Medium? and from the looks I don't see a whole lot of orange in your Chestnut... Is this just lighting? or is there little orange?


Thanks, Bonbon. Yes, it is a Medium satchel, and it looks like it's going to be the perfect size for the stuff I usually carry. My old bag (which is now officially retired  ) held a bit more, but the extra was always just junk that I could do without packing around! (I'm sure we've all been there - done that!  ) As for the color, I would probably describe it as a medium brown with the slightest hint of a reddish tone. The pic I took earlier looks darker than it actually is, at least on the monitor I have here at work.

julip: it wasn't _me_ who got my co-workers browsing SBL, it was this bag! LOL The dang stuff just sells itself!


----------



## Neo

Mutz, LOVE your collection! Beautiful - and makes me slightly regret all the black I got, the chestnut is simply breath taking!!!!!!!! Are you fondling your satchel while sitting at your computer  ?


----------



## Mutz

Neo said:


> Mutz, LOVE your collection! Beautiful - and makes me slightly regret all the black I got, the chestnut is simply breath taking!!!!!!!! Are you fondling your satchel while sitting at your computer ?


Thanks, Neo...and when did you sneak in here and install a hidden webcam? LOL I've been playing with my satchel since it arrived hours ago.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> julip: it wasn't _me_ who got my co-workers browsing SBL, it was this bag! LOL The dang stuff just sells itself!


While I will agree the products sell themselves by just _being_, you can't completely absolve yourself of their growing addiction. They never had a chance once you showed it to them, and you know it.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> While I will agree the products sell themselves by just _being_, you can't completely absolve yourself of their growing addiction. They never had a chance once you showed it to them, and you know it.


Alright...guilty as charged  I guess it's like any addiction, you don't want to be the only one hooked!


----------



## candggmom

Dave's Deals are up!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## julip

candggmom said:


> Dave's Deals are up!!
> 
> Kathy in NC


STAMPEDE!! 



Mutz said:


> Alright...guilty as charged  I guess it's like any addiction, you don't want to be the only one hooked!


Good for you for admitting it. That's always the first step.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> STAMPEDE!!
> 
> Good for you for admitting it. That's always the first step.


" My name is Mutz, and I am an SB-aholic"


----------



## Bonbonlover

And I scored!!! 

I just got myself a beautiful Chestnut Med Satchel from Dave's Deals.. My bag is unique in that it has "scuffs and natural lines"   and the hardware is cloudy   .. Maybe I should have paid a premium seeing that he just saved me an hour or so of working in my bag


----------



## candggmom

Always glad to help out another soon-to-be addict!  

Kathy in NC


----------



## groucho

I would just like to get this straight, Mutz.  Is that satchel a medium Chestnut?


----------



## corkyb

Yes, and half are gone already.  And there was a medium chestnut satchel that was gorgeous and cheaper than the black one I bought.  I think I pulled the trigger too soon.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I got the med chestnut satchel    But the black was beautiful as well!!


----------



## Mutz

groucho said:


> I would just like to get this straight, Mutz. Is that satchel a medium Chestnut?


Yes on both counts - Medium and Chestnut. 

Congrats, Bonbon...you'll love it!


----------



## Ruby296

Mutz, that satchel is stunning! I so want the little pouch for my iPhone but I had a major plumbing catastrophe at my house yesterday and it's killed my budget for a while


----------



## corkyb

Only a few more hours ladies.  I fully expect the ipad case to be on here when I get up at 5:30 tomorrow morning. They said Tuesday, right!
Paula


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Nice to see you in this thread, AddieLove ! Did you see fidjit's pictures on the 2nd page? He only has a skin on his and it fits great. The leather is very stiff and flat when it arrives, and when you put whatever gadget it, it stretches to conform to its shape, but no more.
> 
> With my iphone pouches, I had to work the leather and stretch it to get it to move in and out easier. I've had it for over a week now, and while my phone now slides in and out smoothly, it does not come out (passes vigorous shake taste with flying colors) until I push it out. Since I don't have the kindle sleeve, I don't know how easy it is to get out during the stretching process since it doesn't have the bottom cut out that the iphone pouch has, but the more you work the leather (rolling, folding, pummeling) it will soften and become the perfect little snuggly soft wrap for your Kindle.
> 
> And we are also kind of on a kindle cover watch too, since SBL Ryan said earlier in the thread that there 'may' be one in the works and was taking suggestions on what we'd like to see in one ...


 When I opened this thread, I was not surprised you were here, Julip.
And I see plenty of other familiar faces as well. 

Thanks for linking to the picture! It looks so lovely. I might ask if they can do a custom order just in case. I would like it as small as possible. If not, though, I won't fret too much and probably just order it. Although, I'm really having a terrible time deciding between the chestnut and tobacco. Don't say it. I know I gave you all an opening, but don't say it! 

I saw that! I really want a sleeve for my Kindle, but depending on how it looks (I really love their moleskin cover), I may get the Kindle-specific cover as well.



Mutz said:


> Wow, lucky you! You're right in SBL's neigborhood! You can probably smell their leather right from home!
> Well, although I haven't yet received the Kindle sleeve I ordered, I have got the smaller gadge pouch for my phone, and when it is brand new out of the box, it is completely flat and the opening takes on the dimensions of whatever is put in to it with working the leather to widen the inside. I'm sure it's the same with the larger Kindle pouch. Bottom line is: I don't think you'd have anything to worry about regarding the device falling out.


Living this close to them is dangerous! It'll mean instant gratification for me, which will only encourage me.

Thanks to both of you for the help with how it will fit!


----------



## groucho

Mutz said:


> Yes on both counts - Medium and Chestnut.


Perfect.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Although, I'm really having a terrible time deciding between the chestnut and tobacco. Don't say it. I know I gave you all an opening, but don't say it!


Hahahahaha!


----------



## corkyb

Where is that ipad cover?


----------



## julip

I just noticed the link on the left side of their page has now been changed from 'iPad Sleeve' to 'iPad Case/Sleeve' .... it's almost here ...


----------



## Saddleback

The new ipad case is going live today.  Don't want to spam up the boards here, but pm me if you'd like me to send you out photos.  I think you're going to like it.


----------



## julip

Saddleback said:


> The new ipad case is going live today. Don't want to spam up the boards here, but pm me if you'd like me to send you out photos. I think you're going to like it.


Hey Ryan! On the contrary - we live for photos here - please post away! We are on the edge of our computer chairs waiting for it to show up on the site. Can you tell us how much it is?  Thanks!!


----------



## Bonbonlover

I am Now Viewing iPad Case from Saddleback Leather

It sells for $104


----------



## corkyb

What colore are you all ordering?  I am now thinking black or coffee brown.  Or maybe chestnut.  But I may have ruled out tobacco.  I do want to see more photos though.


----------



## Bonbonlover

100 yr. warranty (it'll outlast 30 iPads)

Well like all electronics... I am thinking that the next generation of iPad may tweak the dimensions a bit... not sure if my kids will fight over this one when I am dead. But looking at this case makes me think that I should go out and get an iPad...


----------



## Neo

Bonbonlover said:


> But looking at this case makes me think that I should go out and get an iPad...


LOL, you and me both Bonbonlover!!!!


----------



## julip

Today's a good day for it - 30% off a Squaretrade warranty.


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> 100 yr. warranty (it'll outlast 30 iPads)
> 
> Well like all electronics... I am thinking that the next generation of iPad may tweak the dimensions a bit... not sure if my kids will fight over this one when I am dead. But looking at this case makes me think that I should go out and get an iPad...


LOL...Dave sure does know his customers. I noticed a disclaimer above the iPad case demo video he made (which earlier today was on the new SBL iPad case page but has now been replaced by a Youtube link) which read something like: "_*if you don't have enough money to buy an iPad, don't bother watching the video.*_"  LOL

So, who is going to be the first to post that they ordered an iPad case It won't be me...I'm holding out for the soon to be released Palmpad from HP. Hopefully it will be similar in dimensions to the iPad and THEN I'll order one! Or, maybe Dave will design a case specific to the HP Palmpad....that would be SWEET!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Caution: If you don't have enough money to buy an iPad, don't watch this video.

LOL the disclaimer is there under the "specifics" tab.


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> Caution: If you don't have enough money to buy an iPad, don't watch this video.
> 
> LOL the disclaimer is there under the "specifics" tab.


Doh!....I stand correctable


----------



## fidjit

Geez go away for a few days and look what happens  

Mutz FINALLY get's his satchel 

SB releases a new product that looks so nice that I'd ALMOST consider buying a ...ptuiii....Ipad  

Hope everyone's enjoying their leather............


----------



## corkyb

OK, CHESTNUT OR DARK COFFEE BROWN   

DON'T MAKE ME  
HELP ME DECIDE BEFORE THEY RUN OUT.

No, I'm not yelling, I'm just frustrated that i can't see them and touch them and try them before I order them.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> OK, CHESTNUT OR DARK COFFEE BROWN
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME
> HELP ME DECIDE BEFORE THEY RUN OUT.
> 
> No, I'm not yelling, I'm just frustrated that i can't see them and touch them and try them before I order them.


I wouldn't want to try to influence you to go for one color over another...but doesn't that Chestnut briefcase look incredible??


----------



## Mutz

fidjit said:


> Geez go away for a few days and look what happens
> 
> Mutz FINALLY get's his satchel


He DID! 



> Hope everyone's enjoying their leather


He IS!


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> OK, CHESTNUT OR DARK COFFEE BROWN
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME
> HELP ME DECIDE BEFORE THEY RUN OUT.
> 
> No, I'm not yelling, I'm just frustrated that i can't see them and touch them and try them before I order them.


Well, you have that black satchel on the way - I do really love my DCB, but chestnut may be a nicer contrast to the black since they will both be new to you right now. You know you're going to want a kindle cover if/when it comes out, so you can get the other color in that.  Or in something else. Probably.


----------



## fidjit

mmm, take the Ipad case, make it smaller, change the cutouts...voila...the perfect Kindle 3 case. 

Read it like a book, read it in either portrait or landscape stand mode.......


----------



## Ruby296

Well I decided to live dangerously and ordered a small tobacco gadget sleeve for my iPhone last evening. Can't wait to see it in person after all the lovely pics posted here


----------



## Bonbonlover

oh I think that is a pretty safe order  

I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## julip

fidjit said:


> mmm, take the Ipad case, make it smaller, change the cutouts...voila...the perfect Kindle 3 case.
> 
> Read it like a book, read it in either portrait or landscape stand mode.......


I agree with fidjit, except I'd like the kindle to be held in in such a way that lets my decal skin show, if possible. Otherwise, the whole design is just a thing of beauty.

Congrats, Ruby! You are going to love and fondle that tobacco from the moment it is out of the box!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> I agree with fidjit, except I'd like the kindle to be held in in such a way that lets my decal skin show, if possible.


Speaking of skins, are they relatively easy to put on? I don't usually have much luck with things like screen protector overlays 'cuz I always seem to end up with bubbles underneath!


----------



## julip

Skins are really easy to put on! I used to be a decal-phobe because I'm somewhat of a perfectionist and even a hairline off center is magnified for me. I would stress over putting a new screen protector on my phone, but decals are a different story. They are of a little thicker material and are very forgiving. 

As long as you don't stretch it out when handling it, you can lift and replace it until it's exactly how you like it. It takes some time for it to really adhere (like maybe an hour? Can't quite remember), so you can take your time and get it just right. Bubbles aren't really a problem as any that might come up are easily smoothed out. Give one a try! I've always gotten DecalGirl (I like the matte finish for the Kindle - cuts down on glare), but another brand people like is Gelaskins. They are supposed to be coming out with matte finish sometime soon, which Neo found out a month or so ago. Haven't checked to see if they've appeared yet.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> Skins are really easy to put on! I used to be a decal-phobe because I'm somewhat of a perfectionist and even a hairline off center is magnified for me. I would stress over putting a new screen protector on my phone, but decals are a different story. They are of a little thicker material and are very forgiving.
> 
> As long as you don't stretch it out when handling it, you can lift and replace it until it's exactly how you like it. It takes some time for it to really adhere (like maybe an hour? Can't quite remember), so you can take your time and get it just right. Bubbles aren't really a problem as any that might come up are easily smoothed out. Give one a try! I've always gotten DecalGirl (I like the matte finish for the Kindle - cuts down on glare), but another brand people like is Gelaskins. They are supposed to be coming out with matte finish sometime soon, which Neo found out a month or so ago. Haven't checked to see if they've appeared yet.


Thanks for the info, julip. I think I'm like you in that if something is out of alignment it drives me nuts! lol but I had a look at the gelaskins and some of them look really cool. A skin isn't a huge priority for me, but I'll probably end up trying one fairly soon. Thanks again.


----------



## corkyb

Two small suitcases on Dave's deals.  A very light tobacco and a black I think.  They are very nice looking, but very expensive.


----------



## Bonbonlover

"there was a medium chestnut satchel that was gorgeous and cheaper than the black one I bought."


Hummm... there is another Med black one up on Dave's Deals and the price is higher than the Med Chestnut one I got... I had thought that there was kinda a set "Deal" price... I wonder if there is a sliding scale based on how unique the piece is But again, the med Chestnut one I got says it only has "scuffs and natural lines throughout" and "Cloudy hardware" ... 


Oh but as I look at that black one it is beautiful... any takers


----------



## Mutz

I better write this comment in code so SBL Ryan won't understand or else he might go tell Dave:  

Um-fray ut-way I've een-say of the lemishes-bay on ave-Day's eals-Day, e-hay ould-cay obably-pray ell-say em-thay all at ull-fay rice-pay and oh-nay un-way ould-way e-bay the iser-way! ....sssssshhhhhh!!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, who bought the light tobacco suitcase?  Julip, fess up.  Mutz, was it you?


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> Ok, who bought the light tobacco suitcase? Julip, fess up. Mutz, was it you?


I wish! I've been drooling over that one since I first noticed it!


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, me too.  It was gorgeous.  But Wayyyyy wayyyyy out of my price range.


----------



## corkyb

OH MY GOD! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467640023187&set=a.262261923187.143848.153999788187
Preview of the women's tote, which will be available in early December. I M U S T H A V E O N E. 
Wonder what they will cost. It's to die for in tobacco. It's on their facebook page in case the link doesn't work.
This mad another late night totally worth it. I will never sleep after seeing this gorgeous baby. My heart is pounding at the excitement of it all.
Paula


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> OH MY GOD! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467640023187&set=a.262261923187.143848.153999788187
> Preview of the women's tote, which will be available in early December. I M U S T H A V E O N E.
> Wonder what they will cost. It's to die for in tobacco. It's on their facebook page in case the link doesn't work.
> This mad another late night totally worth it. I will never sleep after seeing this gorgeous baby. My heart is pounding at the excitement of it all.
> Paula


Repeat after me: "My name is corkyb and I am an SB-aholic"....lol


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> OH MY GOD! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467640023187&set=a.262261923187.143848.153999788187
> Preview of the women's tote, which will be available in early December. I M U S T H A V E O N E.
> Wonder what they will cost. It's to die for in tobacco. It's on their facebook page in case the link doesn't work.
> This mad another late night totally worth it. I will never sleep after seeing this gorgeous baby. My heart is pounding at the excitement of it all.
> Paula


Good grief! What are they trying to do to us!?  and no, that was not me who picked up that beautiful suitcase lol. I didn't check the weight, but I suspect I'd have to learn to pack light to use it.


----------



## Bonbonlover

no worries about packing light... you NEVER would would want to check that luggage and it ain't fitting under the seat in front of you. . Best to keep that one as a side table in your library.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> no worries about packing light... you NEVER would would want to check that luggage and it ain't fitting under the seat in front of you. . Best to keep that one as a side table in your library.


Don't you start getting me thinking about how fabulous it would look as a home decor item!!  Luckily I only quickly glanced at the Dave's Deals page and was proud of myself I didn't go forward to the enlarged pics.


----------



## corkyb

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467642368187&set=a.262261923187.143848.153999788187

Another view and another way to hold this glorious tote. And the model says she is petite as an fyi.


----------



## Saddleback

I think the Dave's deals are a great idea.  In my opinion, Saddleback stuff looks better with a litter wear or imperfections.  Well worth the price reduction.  Also, those suitcases look sweet as home decor.  A little tougher to travel with, but very cool nonetheless.


----------



## Mutz

Saddleback said:


> I think the Dave's deals are a great idea. In my opinion, Saddleback stuff looks better with a litter wear or imperfections. Well worth the price reduction. Also, those suitcases look sweet as home decor. A little tougher to travel with, but very cool nonetheless.


You won't find any disagreement here about how great Dave's Deals are. My only comment is that since, as you correctly stated, Saddelback bags, etc. look even better [if that's possible] after experiencing a little wear, the minor imperfections a particular item may have just disappear into the attractive patina the piece takes on as it is "broken in". So, getting a bag from Dave's Deals at a reduced price seems like an amazing bonus since in many cases, after a very short while, one can't even remember or tell where the "imperfection" was located.
And my only concern with owning one of Saddleback's suitcases would be the risk of it being stolen - not for its contents, which I suspect would normally be the motive, but for the suitcase itself. Who wouldn't want one...or two...or three?!


----------



## Mutz

Here are some better shots of the medium chestnut satchel [taken at work during a CBF Thursday morning!  ) that I've had for a little while now and have given a rubdown with mink oil to bring out its gorgeous lustre and preserve its supple feel. I tried to get a few closeups too to show the quality of the leather and workmanship. The stitching is uniform and attractive; the hardware is shiny and solid; the color is beautiful; the grain of the leather is amazing; the whole thing is a completely functional work of art!


----------



## julip

GORGEOUS, Mutz!! I really like the turquoise landing you incorporated too. Sets off the chestnut very nicely. Frame-worthy! 

Very impressive pig latin earlier too.


----------



## pidgeon92

It appears that you forgot to post _interior_ pictures...


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> GORGEOUS, Mutz!! I really like the turquoise landing you incorporated too. Sets off the chestnut very nicely. Frame-worthy!
> 
> Very impressive pig latin earlier too.


Thanks, julip. And yes, being bi-lingual is always an asset. Looks good on my resume too. But it's curious that when I've applied for work in the past, the interviewer always gives me an odd look after reading:

_*Fluent in both English and Pig Latin*_.

....Go figure


----------



## Mutz

pidgeon92 said:


> It appears that you forgot to post _interior_ pictures...


To the contrary, all of the pictures were taken indoors...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the women's tote is going on my Christmas list. That is drop dead gorgeous. I just can't decide between chestnut and tobacco (and both is not an option)


----------



## corkyb

I'll have to wait and see what the other colors look like but I think I'm in for the tobacco.  Now, I don't think I can do an ipad case and a tote before Christmas, matter of fact I'm pretty sure it would break the bank. Of course, I don't know the price of the tote yet,............maybe it will be inexpensive..........ya think?
No, Ok, wonder how long it will take for  tote or an ipad case to make Dave's list?


----------



## Bonbonlover

Mutz said:


> have given a rubdown with mink oil to bring out its gorgeous lustre and preserve its supple feel.


Mink Oil.... I take it you like this? From your photos your satchel likes it as well 

What does everyone use to clean/protect your saddleback? I know Oberon recommends something called "Leather Lotion" while specifically suggests not to use Mink Oil, Neats Foot Oil or oily dressings.


----------



## fidjit

Snoseal ( Beeswax ) is my preferred treatment for my bag. 

Heat my leather up in the sun or with a hair dryer if it's typical Tasmanian weather and give it a whirl with the Snoseal. 

Why Snoseal, cause I've got jars and jars of it hanging around from my bushwalking days BC ( Before Children )


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> Mink Oil.... I take it you like this? From your photos your satchel likes it as well
> 
> What does everyone use to clean/protect your saddleback? I know Oberon recommends something called "Leather Lotion" while specifically suggests not to use Mink Oil, Neats Foot Oil or oily dressings.


I got this directly from the Saddleback Leather website, in the *QUESTIONS* section:



> _Which leather care products do you recommend?_
> *Baby Oil is good and smells great. Mink oil waterproofs whatever it touches and darkens it some. Lexol Conditioners and Oils are great, and can darken it a little. Not really sure about Beeswax.*





> _How do I darken or lighten my leather?_
> *DO NOT USE DYES OR STAINS. Use only oils. Mink oil darkens leather and so do a number of other oils you can find at a feed store or leather supply shop online. I'd recommend putting the oil on a small inconspicuous part of the leather first so that if you don't like it after it's dried, then you can try something else.*





> _Will water hurt it? Saltwater?_
> *Our leather laughs at water. The leather is tanned with oil and therefore repels water after a few hours or even a few minutes.*


----------



## Bonbonlover

Mutz said:


> I got this directly from the Saddleback Leather website, in the *QUESTIONS* section:


Oh thanks!! you got the sharp eye!!


----------



## corkyb

I'm wanting that medium chestnut briefcase that's on Dave's Deals.  But I shall refrain as I think I would get more use from the tote.  
REALLY wish they would post a price on that baby.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> I'm wanting that medium chestnut briefcase that's on Dave's Deals. But I shall refrain as I think I would get more use from the tote.
> REALLY wish they would post a price on that baby.


I read through the comments on FB that they are in the process of determining how much the bag will cost to make, so no price has yet been set but should be announced soon. Suzette was going to weigh the bag for people inquiring - it sounds like it will be a nice weight.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> Thanks, julip. And yes, being bi-lingual is always an asset. Looks good on my resume too. But it's curious that when I've applied for work in the past, the interviewer always gives me an odd look after reading:
> 
> _*Fluent in both English and Pig Latin*_.
> 
> ....Go figure


Honestly, the nerve!  It's a lost art.

I haven't tried any conditioner on my bag yet, but if I ever do, I will probably use the Apple Care leather conditioner I have on hand.


----------



## JCBeam

Mutz,

Any chance you'd be able to post detailed interior pics of the bag for us inquiring minds?  Pretty please?


----------



## candggmom

I received my small satchel and medium sleeve today and I have no words to describe how I feel about them, how good they smell and how good they look!!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Cammie

Grats Kathy!  The medium tobacco briefcase arrived on Wednesday.  I was torn between the tobacco and chestnut.  I shouldn't have worried. The briefcase in tobacco is spectacular.  I was so pleased. I was already in the "set it a few feet away from me and admire it stage"  and was almost into the "solemn, reverent transferring of personal belongings from the old to the new stage" when I noticed a small manufacturing defect that might not have been noticable or bothersome to most people...but was to me.  I then tried hard for the next few hours to pretend it didn't bother me.  My boyfriend thought the briefcase was marvelous as well. He did, however, say I should return it.  First, because he knew that the small defect would bother me and second because he was fairly certain I would be happier with the chestnut (he caught me looking at it half a dozen times while I was waiting for the tobacco to arrive....I had to resort to minimizing my computer screen when he walked into the room). 

So, I contacted Saddleback.  They were a pleasure to work with....they are even going to credit my original method of payment freeing me to immediately order another briefcase.  I just arrived home from shipping the return and immediately checked out the new bags posted in the Dave's Deals section.  It felt like karma.  A medium chestnut briefcase should be here next week!!!!!


----------



## candggmom

Cammie - That is so great that they responded in that way and you are getting exactly what you want!  I'm still in the looking at it from a few feet away stage.  I'm hoping by in the morning when I need to go to the store that I will have moved into the putting junk in it stage! LOL!  

Kathy in NC


----------



## Mutz

JCBeam said:


> Mutz,
> 
> Any chance you'd be able to post detailed interior pics of the bag for us inquiring minds? Pretty please?


I've added two more pics to my post above to give you an idea of the inside of my satchel - both empty and filled. There is still plenty of room for more, but I'd like to try to keep it as "uncluttered" as possible. Yeah, right...that state will probably last a week or two at most. 

And congrats to candggmom and Cammie on your SBL purchases!

BTW, I took the satchel with me when I met for coffee with the guys today. Lots of fondling of the leather and compliments all around, and I handed out a few of the _Saddleback Leather_ business cards that came with my purchases. Gotta keep up the SBL recruitment drive!


----------



## candggmom

Mutz - Thanks to you and your recruitment drive I'm not done yet!  Now I want the small sleeve for my phone, one of the wallets and a pouch!  They are all on my Amazon wish list so hopefully Santa and his elves (read hubby, son & DiL) will be paying attention come Christmas!

Kathy

P.S.  Love the pics of your satchel!


----------



## corkyb

I got my black satchel and I know this is blasphemy, but I have asked for an exchange credit.  It's wicked heavy and just not quite me.  It is a beautiful bag, but I don't know how often I would use it.  So I will wait for the tote or buy an ipad cover and iphone sleeve from the exchange.
Paula, feeling a little wierd saying I am not crazy about this bag, but it's just not me, at least not in black.  And it's got bubbles on the front flap which will drive me bananas.  I didn't think they would be that noticeable, but they are.


----------



## Mutz

corkyb said:


> I got my black satchel and I know this is blasphemy, but I have asked for an exchange credit. It's wicked heavy and just not quite me. It is a beautiful bag, but I don't know how often I would use it. So I will wait for the tote or buy an ipad cover and iphone sleeve from the exchange.
> Paula, feeling a little wierd saying I am not crazy about this bag, but it's just not me, at least not in black. And it's got bubbles on the front flap which will drive me bananas. I didn't think they would be that noticeable, but they are.


Sorry to hear that you are unhappy with the bag but if you know now that it just isn't right for you, then you've done the sensible thing by exchanging it for something else. The satchel certainly can't be considered a lightweight bag. Luckily, you didn't order one of the briefcases!


----------



## candggmom

Couldn't wait until Christmas - caved today and ordered the sleeve for my iPhone and a credit card wallet! Sigh - maybe I can wait until Christmas for the pouch!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Ruby296

candggmom said:


> Couldn't wait until Christmas - caved today and ordered the sleeve for my iPhone and a credit card wallet! Sigh - maybe I can wait until Christmas for the pouch!
> 
> Kathy in NC


How exciting! What colors did you choose? We are both on SB watch then, I've got a tobacco sleeve for my iPhone coming on Weds, accoding to UPS tracking.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Ruby296 said:


> How exciting! What colors did you choose? We are both on SB watch then, I've got a tobacco sleeve for my iPhone coming on Weds, accoding to UPS tracking.


I, too, am on SB watch... I have a Medium Chestnut Satchel scheduled to arrive on time Tuesday!!!


----------



## candggmom

I picked the dark coffee brown.  That is the color my satchel and K3 sleeve are and I just love it!  It is so rich looking to me and I love the way it is wearing.  I can't wait for y'all to get your SB items this week!  The smell is absolute heaven!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Ruby296

candggmom said:


> I picked the dark coffee brown. That is the color my satchel and K3 sleeve are and I just love it! It is so rich looking to me and I love the way it is wearing. I can't wait for y'all to get your SB items this week! The smell is absolute heaven!!
> 
> Kathy in NC
> 
> Love that color too! Enjoy





Bonbonlover said:


> I, too, am on SB watch... I have a Medium Chestnut Satchel scheduled to arrive on time Tuesday!!!


Wow, lots of SB goodies are in transit


----------



## candggmom

That's us here at KB - keeping UPS in business!  

Kathy


----------



## Mutz

candggmom said:


> That's us here at KB - keeping UPS in business!
> 
> Kathy


...and SBL too!


----------



## Saddleback

corkyb said:


> I got my black satchel and I know this is blasphemy, but I have asked for an exchange credit. It's wicked heavy and just not quite me. It is a beautiful bag, but I don't know how often I would use it. So I will wait for the tote or buy an ipad cover and iphone sleeve from the exchange.
> Paula, feeling a little wierd saying I am not crazy about this bag, but it's just not me, at least not in black. And it's got bubbles on the front flap which will drive me bananas. I didn't think they would be that noticeable, but they are.


Sorry you didn't care for the bag, but I hope you find something you like!


----------



## corkyb

Saddleback said:


> Sorry you didn't care for the bag, but I hope you find something you like!


I'm quite sure I will. Was going to stick it in the mail today but we are having our first snowfall and it was preceeded by hail so I'm not leaving work until the day is over.


----------



## Eilene

I am so excited! Tomorrow is my Birthday and guess what I bought for myself...

a medium Chestnut Satchel and a small Dark Tobacco Satchel which is scheduled to arrive tomorrow on the big day!!! I figured I will send one of them back...deciding which color & size I like better. I hope I don't fall in love with both of them. All I keep thinking about are these Satchel's and can't wait till tomorrow to smell & feel them!! 

This will be my first SB purchase. I also ordered a small Moleskin cover in Tobacco and a Chestnut Pouch to attach on my Satchel for extra items. 

Excitement doesn't even describe what I'm feeling...


----------



## candggmom

Congrats and Happy Birthday Eilene!  I hope you are happy with your satchels because no matter what color or size you pick they are fantastic and beautifully made products.  Have a wonderful day tomorrow!

Kathy


----------



## Cammie

Happy Birthday Eilene!


----------



## Cammie

Question for the SBL savvy: I think I'm going to get one of these bags for my bf for Christmas. He alternates between driving to work or riding his motorcycle with backpack. I'm pretty sure he would like the DCB color. He normally takes his wallet, infrequently a 17" laptop, his _Kindle_ almost always, sometimes a book and a few smaller items. I'm torn between the SBL backpack and the messenger bag. He's an engineer, 40ish, about 5'9" and has a medium build. I'm leaning towards the messenger bag even though it probably won't hold the laptop because sizewise the messenger looks like it's a bag you would be willing to pick up and use everyday while the backpack looks so big that you might not use it as often. However, I do like the "backpack straps" (looks more comfortable; I wonder if they sell them separately) on the backpack versus the convertible straps on the messenger. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## candggmom

Hi Cammie - Here is my 2 cents worth - since you said he only takes his laptop infrequently I would go with the messenger bag, but if you are still not sure how about getting him a Saddleback gift card and let him pick it out himself?  Saddleback is wonderful about letting you return an item but I think they only give a credit toward something else which I assume would still be OK with you.  I do know they sell some straps separately but if you contact their customer service (they are as good as Amazon, I think!) people they could answer that question for you.  Good luck and know he will love it no matter which one you pick!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Mutz

Cammie: here is my observation from a male point of view. It sounds like your BF probably carries approximately the same sorts of things as I do (minus the laptop) on a routine basis. I have the medium satchel and it is plenty roomy enough to hold everything I need. However, I'm not sure if it would accommodate a 17" laptop, but it's quite possible that the large satchel would. And the satchel can be quickly transformed into a backpack by unclipping the strap, pulling it through the large ring at the top center of the bag, and re-attaching it at the two bottom D-rings.
I know if my GF gave me a gift of a Saddleback Leather bag (no matter WHICH one it was!) I'd be totally thrilled!


----------



## ellie

Love SBL!!  I just ordered the small Chestnut Travel Case for my next trip (I have the medium satchel in light tobacco brown, small satchel in dark coffee brown, medium briefcase in dark coffee brown, large bifold wallet in DCB, and the small wallet in tobacco brown).  I thought this would be the perfect carryon bag to hold my iphone, keys, camera, meds, and maybe my kindle will fit in it?!?!?  I love my satchels, but thought this would be easier to dig through as the satchel is more narrow and deep and things get lost in the bottom.  

Love them all.  Debating the iPad case next....


----------



## Mutz

ellie said:


> Love SBL!! I just ordered the small Chestnut Travel Case for my next trip (I have the medium satchel in light tobacco brown, small satchel in dark coffee brown, medium briefcase in dark coffee brown, large bifold wallet in DCB, and the small wallet in tobacco brown). I thought this would be the perfect carryon bag to hold my iphone, keys, camera, meds, and maybe my kindle will fit in it?!?!? I love my satchels, but thought this would be easier to dig through as the satchel is more narrow and deep and things get lost in the bottom.
> 
> Love them all. Debating the iPad case next....


Well, ladies and gentlemen, I think we've found a veteran SBL addict!  
How long has it taken for you to acquire all that scrumptious leather??


----------



## ellie

Should I be embarrassed by the number of pieces I've acquired?  I appreciate the quality leather they have.   

Goodness, I don't think I can remember   when I started buying from Dave... awhile ago!  Blue was still alive when I started buying from SBL...


----------



## Mutz

ellie said:


> Should I be embarrassed by the number of pieces I've acquired? I appreciate the quality leather they have.
> 
> Goodness, I don't think I can remember  when I started buying from Dave... awhile ago!


Embarrassed? Absolutely not! It's just been a running joke since this thread was created, that the OP has turned many of us into SBL fanatics! 
You obviously know exceptional quality when you see it.


----------



## ellie

I will post photos of the travel case when it arrives.... I have not found much feedback/reviews/user photos of those yet.  It will also be my first piece in Chestnut!  I am so hoping my Kindle fits in it too!  I do miss the light tobacco leather they used to carry.

Any of you still on the fence with SBL?  Don't be.


----------



## Bonbonlover

The UPS guy just pulled up!!!!

I now have a Med Chestnut Satchel and it is stunning!!! Even better than I had hoped for. (I didn't realize that whole back side was a pocket -- just looks like a seam to me)

And it smells so nice!!
*ellie* ... I can't wait for you to get your Travel Case. I have had my eye on those.

*Eilene* ... Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cammie

Thanks for the advice all.  Grats Bonbonlover!


----------



## Eeyore

For anyone who might be interested, I have just posted a personal review of the Saddleback Leather iPad case here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41973.0.html

(Sorry, I don''t want to hijack this thread.)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Ruby296

I just received my small gadget sleeve for my iPhone and I love the tobacco color. The leather is definitely more stiff than I expected. I have an Incipio Silicrylic case on it and I couldn't slide it into the sleeve with it on. I guess if I really pushed it hard it would've gone in. For those that have this sleeve, what's the best way to soften the leather up, and should I force the phone (case and all) into the sleeve?


----------



## Mutz

Ruby296 said:


> I just received my small gadget sleeve for my iPhone and I love the tobacco color. The leather is definitely more stiff than I expected. I have an Incipio Silicrylic case on it and I couldn't slide it into the sleeve with it on. I guess if I really pushed it hard it would've gone in. For those that have this sleeve, what's the best way to soften the leather up, and should I force the phone (case and all) into the sleeve?


I have the same small gadget pouch for my smartphone and it was very stiff at first as well. It took a few days of working the leather to soften it to the point that my phone was easy to slide in and push out. By working it, I mean just flexing, rolling, folding, and just generally manipulating and stretching the leather to make it more soft and pliable. You might try inserting an object other than your phone inside the pouch to stretch it a bit. I used the butt end of one of my remote control units which happened to be just the right size to push into the pouch with some force. I left it like that overnight and by morning, the space inside the pouch was noticeably larger. You might even have to do that a few times until the leather "remembers" to stay stretched. But having said that, you don't want to stretch it too much so that your phone will slide out too easily.


----------



## Ruby296

Mutz said:


> I have the same small gadget pouch for my smartphone and it was very stiff at first as well. It took a few days of working the leather to soften it to the point that my phone was easy to slide in and push out. By working it, I mean just flexing, rolling, folding, and just generally manipulating and stretching the leather to make it more soft and pliable. You might try inserting an object other than your phone inside the pouch to stretch it a bit. I used the butt end of one of my remote control units which happened to be just the right size to push into the pouch with some force. I left it like that overnight and by morning, the space inside the pouch was noticeably larger. You might even have to do that a few times until the leather "remembers" to stay stretched. But having said that, you don't want to stretch it too much so that your phone will slide out too easily.


Thank you Mutz for the great advice! I will check my remotes and maybe my camera to see what will be large enough to stretch it enough, without making it too big. Really appreciate it


----------



## Eilene

Thanks so much for the Birthday wishes!!! )

Now...I think I've become obsessed with Saddleback leather. Both of my satchels arrived. I really love the small Tobacco satchel. It really feels like suede. The Chestnut is beautiful...but I think maybe the medium is larger than I need. They are HEAVY! I still get confused over the sizes though as so many women have the medium size. So I might just get the small Chestnut. I also got the small travel bag in Tobacco (LOVE this piece!!!) I think I'm going to use it as a small knitting case for a small knitting project (socks, scarf, etc...)

My camera now wears a small Tobacco cover and my small Moleskin now has a Tobacco cover as well. I love how he left room for a pen. I love it!

I'll keep you all posted!!





----------



## Bonbonlover

I am still loving my satchel.  But I gotta take it off the pedestal and start working it in.  Any tips on getting that worn in look/feel for my satchel?


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> I am still loving my satchel. But I gotta take it off the pedestal and start working it in. Any tips on getting that worn in look/feel for my satchel?


I have just sat with mine on my lap while watching TV and worked the leather, like rolling up the front flap, bending the flap corners, working the front panel and the two outside side pockets, working the front buckle strap, and the shoulder strap, especially the two shoulder pads, etc. The only external part I'm reluctant to work too much is the outer back pocket 'cause I don't want it to become stretched and start to droop open. I also used a leather care product like Mink Oil which is supposed to help soften the leather and make it more supple, plus help to water-proof it.


----------



## Eeyore

Mutz said:


> I also used a leather care product like Mink Oil which is supposed to help soften the leather and make it more supple, plus help to water-proof it.


Hi Mutz!

What brand of mink oil are you using and is it a liquid spray or paste? I was just on the Amazon website and there are too many to choose from.

Thanks in advance and Best Wishes to you!


----------



## bce

Has anyone tried any of the other sizes available for a DX.  I would love to get a new sleeve for my Kindle from them.  I already have their small wallet and love it.

Thanks


----------



## Mutz

Eeyore said:


> Hi Mutz!
> 
> What brand of mink oil are you using and is it a liquid spray or paste? I was just on the Amazon website and there are too many to choose from.
> 
> Thanks in advance and Best Wishes to you!


Hi Eeyore,

the brand of mink oil I have is made by _Storey's_. I bought it at a local leather shop which produces bags, purses, shoes, and other leather products. When I went in to the shop looking for Mink Oil, I had a quick look at their leather products, and although the quality was not terrible, I'd have to say that it was nowhere near on par with that of our good friends at SBL. I was tempted to go back with my satchel and let them see what true quality is!  I would check with any shoe sales/shoe repair shop or other type of leather shop in your area. Oh, and the Mink Oil I bought is in paste form.


----------



## Indy

Oh good gravy!  I didn't click this thread for the longest time because I'm not interested in a sleeve case, little did I know it was a saddleback thread!

I have a chesnut messenger bag from 2007 and it's gorgeous.  I have slacked off on carrying it this year (it's a work bag) since my back injury, I'm trying to carry a lighter bag.  I have, however, stuck a big ole hardback book in the back pocket last month, hoping to get it worked out enough to fit my kindle without it scaring me by putting a little pressure on my baby.  

I thought... oh I won't get another SBL thing because: 1) my husband won't carry or need a briefcase, 2) they don't make kindle thingymadoodles that are book-style, and 3)they don't make women's purses.  Well they make satchels but the satchels look a whole lot like my messenger bag.  It doesn't seem to me that the satchel will be much lighter in weight.

THEN you enablers start up and woah.  There's a tote and they might make a kindle thingy that's not a sleeve.  Next thing I know my hubby will want a briefcase and wham! I'll be out like nine hundred dollars or something.  Yeek.


----------



## Cammie

So, my medium chestnut briefcase should be here today. I also purchased a small chestnut satchel and a tobacco pouch from two different Ebay sellers. The tobacco pouch was a "Buy It Now" for $65. Here were the seller's pictures (I wish I had thought to take my own pictures):
























I decided to first use the Cadillac conditioner that I use on my Oberon Kindle covers. I have found this conditioner to ba a safe gentle cleaner and conditioner for everything I have used it upon. I also used Meltonian _neutral_ cream polish. The Meltonian polish was recommended to me by an Ebay seller as a lighter alternative to mink oil. I also saw some recommendations for this product on the purse forum. Here are some pictures after the pouch has been conditioned first with the Cadillac conditioner and allowed to throughly dried overnight and then with the Meltonian polish:
































Here's a picture of the of the pouch after it has been conditioned and polished:










I think the Meltonian polish brought out the richness and textures of the leather and also gave the pouch a subtle healthy sheen. I also think stopping after the Cadillac conditioner would be fine too although it would lessen seeing some of the highlights and beauty of the leather..just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Eeyore

Thanks so much for the information, Mutz and Cammie! Much appreciated!!  

Best Wishes!


----------



## candggmom

Mutz and Cammie = Did you notice if the mink oil darkened your leather any at all?  I noticed on the Saddleback site that Dave said mink oil could darken it some.  I have the dark coffee brown and while I want to condition it I do not want it to grow any darker.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Mutz

candggmom said:


> Mutz and Cammie = Did you notice if the mink oil darkened your leather any at all? I noticed on the Saddleback site that Dave said mink oil could darken it some. I have the dark coffee brown and while I want to condition it I do not want it to grow any darker.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


Yes, I think the mink oil did darken my satchel VERY slightly, but it is a barely noticeable difference. I would first try it in an inconspicuous area before proceeding with the entire piece. In my opinion, just about any type of conditioner will darken the leather to some degree.

Cammie: that pouch is beautiful. How could anybody sell it??


----------



## candggmom

Thanks Mutz!  I appreciate your answer!

Kathy


----------



## Cammie

I agree with Mutz.  There was very slight darkening with both the conditioner and polish.  I've noticed with the Cadillac conditioner that the color does lighten back to original as the leather dries more and more.  I'm going to guess that won't be the case with the polish.  I went out on errands with my pouch worn crossbody....felt very light and free.  I'm not sure why the seller no longer wanted it...but it has a home with me forever. 

When I got home my beautiful medium chestnut briefcase was here.  It was one of Dave's Deals...but, for the life of me I can see absolutely nothing wrong with the briefcase. It's drying from the conditioner just now (probably wasn't necessary to condition).  I will also polish it both to add a thin layer of protection and to highlight the beauty of the leather.  I'll post pictures later.  I'm really pleased.


----------



## Cammie

A couple of pictures of the briefcase:


----------



## Mutz

WoW! Very very nice, Cammie!


----------



## corkyb

Gorgeous


----------



## katsim

I made the 'mistake' of looking at this thread yesterday. Now my dad has a bifold and small wallet on the way  for Christmas (carbon black), as does my husband, and I got myself a small wallet and gadget pouch in chestnut. I'm torn, though between chestnut and dark coffee brown. I'm going to spring for a desk pad or mouse back when we get home from Iraq.... it just all looks so luscious and rich and will last so long! Yum. And I did notice that KB got plenty of credit, since it asked me on each order how I heard of SB. I think I'm going to spend a lot of money at their site....


----------



## Cammie

Thanks everyone.  Grats Katsim on your purchases!


----------



## groucho

Cammie, are your pouch and briefcase both in Chestnut?  Must be the lighting....the briefcase looks far darker than the pouch.  Hope you could put the two together in just one picture so that one could see the color under just one light setting.


----------



## Cammie

Groucho, the pouch is tobacco and the medium briefcase is chestnut.  I'll take some pictures of both together and the chestnut small satchel if it arrives today.


----------



## corkyb

Tote. Tote.  Tote!!!!
We want Tote!
Paula


----------



## candggmom

AND did you all see the pics of the new water bag?  One word - FABULOUS!  I'm sure the price will make me wait until I can save up for it but I think it is the neatest looking bag.  I also heard Dave is coming out with a Bible cover in 2 sizes and belts so I think I will have plenty to keep me addicted to SBL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Bonbonlover

Water bag Ah I can't even imagine what this may look like. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Cammie

I would love a Bible cover for my brother-in-law,  That water bag looks very cool.  But, the loaded medium briefcase is about as much weight as I think I can handle on a regular basis and only for shorter distances (such as house to car, car to office, office to court...that sort of thing).  I would have to change to the backpack mode for longer distances. I normally favor much lighter bags. But these SBL pieces are just so nice.  

Still, someone mentioned on FB using the water bag as a trial bag.  I can definitely see that as a wonderful possibility if it is strapped onto a dolley and rolled.


----------



## candggmom

Bonbonlover - Sorry I'm not good at the picture thing but if you go to the SBL Facebook page it is on there. 

Cammie - I agree with you on the weight thing!  I went shopping and errand-running the other day and by the time I was done my small satchel felt like it weighed 50 pounds!  That water bag is the most interesting looking bag I have ever seen though!

Kathy


----------



## Cammie

Indy said:


> Oh good gravy! I didn't click this thread for the longest time because I'm not interested in a sleeve case, little did I know it was a saddleback thread!
> 
> I have a chesnut messenger bag from 2007 and it's gorgeous. I have slacked off on carrying it this year (it's a work bag) since my back injury, I'm trying to carry a lighter bag. I have, however, stuck a big ole hardback book in the back pocket last month, hoping to get it worked out enough to fit my kindle without it scaring me by putting a little pressure on my baby.
> 
> I thought... oh I won't get another SBL thing because: 1) my husband won't carry or need a briefcase, 2) they don't make kindle thingymadoodles that are book-style, and 3)they don't make women's purses. Well they make satchels but the satchels look a whole lot like my messenger bag. It doesn't seem to me that the satchel will be much lighter in weight.
> 
> THEN you enablers start up and woah. There's a tote and they might make a kindle thingy that's not a sleeve. Next thing I know my hubby will want a briefcase and wham! I'll be out like nine hundred dollars or something. Yeek.


It's a deceptive thread  I didn't look at it for the longest time either. Then, when I saw the thread getting longer and longer, I just had to see the sleeve that was receiving that much attention. I didn't realize until it was too late that I was ensnared in a SBL trap! Four simple and innocent-sounding words in the Kindleboards Accessories section that are still out there drawing in the next victim : "Ordered a leather sleeve"


----------



## candggmom

Bonbonlover, were you able to see the pics of the water bag?  If you click on the photos tab on the SBL page there are 16 pictures of it.  I think Cammie is right about the weight and the size looks big but it sure is pretty.

Kathy


----------



## Bonbonlover

candggmom said:


> Bonbonlover - Sorry I'm not good at the picture thing but if you go to the SBL Facebook page it is on there.
> 
> Kathy


oh I don't do FaceBook... Maybe someone can post a pic or two. Thanks

ETA: Oh there are a few Saddleback FaceBooks... the "Saddleback Leather" one wouldn't show me any picts... "Saddleback Leather Co." does show me picts...

LOL now I see Water Bag means a bag that is watertight... I was thinking of a bag to hold my water bottle!


----------



## fidjit

Cammie said:


> I would love a Bible cover for my brother-in-law, That water bag looks very cool. But, the loaded medium briefcase is about as much weight as I think I can handle on a regular basis and only for shorter distances (such as house to car, car to office, office to court...that sort of thing). I would have to change to the backpack mode for longer distances. I normally favor much lighter bags. But these SBL pieces are just so nice.
> 
> Still, someone mentioned on FB using the water bag as a trial bag. I can definitely see that as a wonderful possibility if it is strapped onto a dolley and rolled.


I agree entirely about the weight. My medium brief is used for work only. I carry it with notebook, diary, camera etc about 5 kilometres a day and you can tell it's there. I'm overseas starting tomorrow and going to be walking much more than that and as much as I love my SBL I reckon it's going to be too heavy ( though I will have my SBL small wallet and a SBL luggage tag ) . I'm taking my old canvas travel bag. Doesn't look anywhere as good but heaps more "practical.

Going to stop in at Timbuk2 ( www.timbuk2.com ) in San Francisco and check out their bags. Hopefully not the start of another AD


----------



## groucho

Cammie said:


> I'll take some pictures of both together and the chestnut small satchel if it arrives today.


That would be great, Cammie. I'm sure that it would be much appreciated.


----------



## candggmom

For those of you wanting more info on the new tote, keep an eye on the SBL Facebook page.  Dave posted this morning that he had just videoed Suzette showing all the tote features so I imagine that the video will show up pretty soon on Facebook.  I for one can't wait to see it.  Wonder if they will get the tote out for sale in time for Christmas?

Kathy


----------



## candggmom

Suzette just updated the SBL status and said the tote should be available AROUND the 1st of December!  Whoo Hoo!!  Santa are you listening?
LOL!

Kathy


----------



## Bonbonlover

There is a sneak preview of the Bible cover in one of the pictures of the tobacco pouch on the website.

I like the look.. If he could just tweek it a bit and put some inside straps he could make a kindle cover.


----------



## Cammie

Just watched the 2 part tote video.  I really like the way the tote looks and the fact that it's lighter weight.  I'm not so sure about the removable liner concept though.  Since it's not likely I would own more than one tote, I doubt I would use that feature. Also, I would actually prefer a darker versus lighter liner with the chestnut, black or dcb colors of the tote.  So, I hope they give you the option of purchasing the darker tote colors with a dark liner.  If they did, and depending on price, I would consider buying one.


----------



## Bonbonlover

lots of nice things about the tote.  I like the lighter weight.  I like the tab to hold the 2 straps together.  The tote is good looking!!  But, I don't care for the removable liner.  I most likely would not own 2 totes.  And If I did I think it is actually quicker and cleaner to take a few items out and place in the other bag.  I also am a bit concerned that the liner, if not placed properly, can be messy and make the bag feel off kilter. I might also rather have a simple pocket inside rather than the envelope flap and drawstring tie to add bulk and weight.  Also it might take a bit of time to get into that pocket. And when the bag is full I doubt I will be reaching down to the bottom to pull the strings to fasten the pocket.  Mine would probably be left open.


----------



## candggmom

Cammie & Bonbonlover - I agree with you both on everything!  That is one good looking bag and the fact she is vertically challenged like me and made the bag and straps so everyone could use it is encouraging.  The weight was a big thing for me also and I'm so glad it doesn't weigh a lot!  I'm on the fence about the insert - on one hand it would make it easier to clean out the bag but I agree with y'all that I would be unlikely to own more than one so it is an unneeded feature.  Would love it if they offered the tote both with or without the insert and then Cammie you wouldn't have the inside a different color from the outside.  Didn't hear a price - did y'all?  That would let me know where it is going to be on the wish list!  

Kathy


----------



## Cammie

Kathy, I think I saw $480 or $485 in a comment from Suzette. I like the idea of making a version w/o a removable liner....I think it would make the tote appear more timeless.  I like the romance of the SB pieces.  It's hard for me to imagine that someone 100 years ago would be making or using a tote with a removable liner.


----------



## candggmom

I saw where she posted that we would be able to buy it without the insert since she thinks we will all have more than one tote but would only need 1 insert.  She also mentioned she might come out with a smaller version if there was enough demand for it and that she was working on a handbag for the ladies.

Kathy


----------



## Bonbonlover

interesting about being able to buy without the insert... but I would still prefer to have the lining (insert) be firmly attached to the bag itself) ... It's kinda like slipcovers... they look good in pictures but I am constantly readjusting them. I will never buy a couch with slipcovers again  


Oh wow I do like the bag... but not enough to spend $480 on it.  That seems REALLY high.


----------



## julip

fidjit said:


> I agree entirely about the weight. My medium brief is used for work only. I carry it with notebook, diary, camera etc about 5 kilometres a day and you can tell it's there. I'm overseas starting tomorrow and going to be walking much more than that and as much as I love my SBL I reckon it's going to be too heavy ( though I will have my SBL small wallet and a SBL luggage tag ) . I'm taking my old canvas travel bag. Doesn't look anywhere as good but heaps more "practical.
> 
> Going to stop in at Timbuk2 ( www.timbuk2.com ) in San Francisco and check out their bags. Hopefully not the start of another AD


Oh fidjit, you are going to be in SF? My hometown is just across the Golden Gate Bridge from there! I'm still in CA and most of my family is still up that way, but I'm down in the San Diego area now. Have a great trip! And don't count on not getting addicted to Timbuk2 . I got a little nuts with their custom bag maker - when I went to order one earlier this year, I couldn't decide on color combos so I ended up ordering two. Plus a couple of other smaller packs and accessories. Love their products!


----------



## Mutz

While I am not in the market for a tote for myself    I'm pretty confident that whatever SBL comes up with will be not only attractive but very functional as well, since that seems to be an important cornerstone of the company's philosophy.


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> don't count on not getting addicted to Timbuk2 . I got a little nuts with their custom bag maker - when I went to order one earlier this year, I couldn't decide on color combos so I ended up ordering two. Plus a couple of other smaller packs and accessories. Love their products!


OMG...I just took a quick look at the Timbuk2 site.

What on earth is "Recycled Pet Fabric" ?? 

Those aren't the hides of deceased dogs and cats, I'm hoping. I'm all for recycling wherever/whenever possible, but I draw a line at wearing a backpack made of someone's dear departed pet!


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> Oh fidjit, you are going to be in SF? My hometown is just across the Golden Gate Bridge from there! I'm still in CA and most of my family is still up that way, but I'm down in the San Diego area now. Have a great trip! And don't count on not getting addicted to Timbuk2 . I got a little nuts with their custom bag maker - when I went to order one earlier this year, I couldn't decide on color combos so I ended up ordering two. Plus a couple of other smaller packs and accessories. Love their products!


SF is my most favorite city in the US! I was there in May 09 visiting a very good friend from grad school-she lived just across the bridge too, in Sausalito. She has since moved closer to her new job in the San Jose area. I haven't seen the video for the tote yet, I'm afraid to look!


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> OMG...I just took a quick look at the Timbuk2 site.
> 
> What on earth is "Recycled Pet Fabric" ??
> 
> Those aren't the hides of deceased dogs and cats, I'm hoping. I'm all for recycling wherever/whenever possible, but I draw a line at wearing a backpack made of someone's dear departed pet!


LOL Mutz! If a place in SF (or just about anywhere, I'd hope!) used pets for that purpose, they would have been torched to the ground. Here's a good page about the recycled plastics, Polyethylene Terephthalate - love the line "And we don't mean your cat Fluffy". 

http://www.rewarestore.com/tech_recycled_pet.html

I haven't looked at the tote video either - I'm skeered ...


----------



## Bonbonlover

julip said:


> My hometown is just across the Golden Gate Bridge from there!


I am sitting amongst the Redwoods looking at Mt. Tam right now.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> I am sitting amongst the Redwoods looking at Mt. Tam right now.


Aw, I miss the Redwoods and hiking around Mt Tam!


----------



## Saddleback

candggmom said:


> Cammie & Bonbonlover - I agree with you both on everything! That is one good looking bag and the fact she is vertically challenged like me and made the bag and straps so everyone could use it is encouraging. The weight was a big thing for me also and I'm so glad it doesn't weigh a lot! I'm on the fence about the insert - on one hand it would make it easier to clean out the bag but I agree with y'all that I would be unlikely to own more than one so it is an unneeded feature. Would love it if they offered the tote both with or without the insert and then Cammie you wouldn't have the inside a different color from the outside. Didn't hear a price - did y'all? That would let me know where it is going to be on the wish list!
> 
> Kathy


Yeh, I'm really interested to hear the feedback on the tote once they get out there. I know Suzette is very discriminating so I'm sure its great, but Saddleback stuff has always catered a little more to the men......if anyone gets one, be sure to post your impressions.


----------



## corkyb

Saddleback said:


> Yeh, I'm really interested to hear the feedback on the tote once they get out there. I know Suzette is very discriminating so I'm sure its great, but Saddleback stuff has always catered a little more to the men......if anyone gets one, be sure to post your impressions.


Hey Saddleback, I thought you WERE Saddleback??


----------



## Saddleback

corkyb said:


> Hey Saddleback, I thought you WERE Saddleback??


Oh I am most definitely a Saddleback employee. Sorry if my conversational style threw you off .


----------



## fidjit

julip said:


> Oh fidjit, you are going to be in SF? My hometown is just across the Golden Gate Bridge from there! I'm still in CA and most of my family is still up that way, but I'm down in the San Diego area now. Have a great trip! And don't count on not getting addicted to Timbuk2 . I got a little nuts with their custom bag maker - when I went to order one earlier this year, I couldn't decide on color combos so I ended up ordering two. Plus a couple of other smaller packs and accessories. Love their products!


Hey Julip, well there you go.

We flew in last night after a looong 13 hour flight ( from Sydney, I flew into there from Hobart the night before ). ....

Arrived in at around 10am. Our hotel wasn't ready, so the conference group stored their bags and had the afternoon to wander around. I walked up to Timbuk2 and .......bezong !!!! a new AD. Got myself the new Canvas Messenger on their web site in brown/black/brown !!!! Replaces my 15+ year old Australian made messenger that's travelled all over Asia with me but's looking worse for wear and the manufacturer went bust ages ago.

I'd been eying off their bags since I found out I was coming ( yeah well eying them off long before that ) and they just happened to release the canvas bag last week !!!! It looks just that bit more "old style" ( oh and it's still made in SF unlike a lot of their other off the shelve bags now  )

Had a wander around the city stores but I'm not much of a shopper ( oh except for SBL ...oh and razors.....oh and other ADs....... )

Today was spend visiting a couple of vendors ( Cisco and APC ) out @ Silicon Valley and San Jose ...... The APC installation was at Stanford Uni. My gosh that's a beautiful campus. So much free space and such lovely architecture. Was thinking how good it'd be for my oldest son until I found out the price !!!! 

Internal sessions tomorrow and trips out to Silicon Valley ( IBM ) and Mountain View ( Symantec ) on Thursday.

The Alcatraz ( yes totally IT related  ) on Friday.

I've then got 3 days to wander around by myself.

Look out for a middle age asian with a new brown canvas Timbuk2 bag on a bicycle who looks completely and utterly knackered on Monday, planning to cycle across the Golden Gate,travel down to Sausalito and then catch a ferry back to Fishermans Wharf. So I'll be nearer to you again.....if I make it. Call the Ambulance if I look that bad... 

I'm loving it so far, these a really nice ambience about the city and the architecture is fantastic. I'm not really a city person, so looking forward to get closer to the coast.



Mutz said:


> OMG...I just took a quick look at the Timbuk2 site.


Luckily the bags are all I liked there. The $AU is so strong and these bags are MUCH nicer than the Aussie made Crumplers. I looked at all the other things and accessories they had but they don't have the "appeal" of SBL stuff.

For $87US all up....it's a great bit of kit and MUUUUUCH cheaper than my SBL Briefcase..... 

1.17kg versus 3.9kg unloaded makes this bag for completely different uses.



> What on earth is "Recycled Pet Fabric" ??
> 
> Those aren't the hides of deceased dogs and cats, I'm hoping. I'm all for recycling wherever/whenever possible, but I draw a line at wearing a backpack made of someone's dear departed pet!


Made of recycled PET ( Polyethylene terephthalate) bottles. Your animals are safe mate !!! 

( Umm and p.s. the leather for your SBL stuff didn't grow on trees  )


----------



## julip

fidjit, I'm so glad you are having such a great time so far in SF! How nice you got to get Timbuk2 right out of the way, and in walking distance, no less. I hadn't seen the canvas one - wow, I think I must have one of those too. Sounds like you have plenty of fun along with work planned. Hope you have beautiful weather for your bike and ferry rides. I agree about the Stanford campus - haven't actually been to it since the Summer Olympics were in Los Angeles (went to a soccer game held at Stanford), but I still remember how much we enjoyed just wandering around and admired the architectural beauty. Enjoy your stay!

I was just checking out the 'new designs' section on Saddleback - just noticed the Chamberlain Milk Leather Bag Liniment - has anyone used this? I've always had good luck with Apple Leather Care Conditioner, but with all the leather products I enjoy , I don't think I could ever have too much on hand. Also love the looks of the Waterbag! But I think the weight would really drag me.


----------



## fidjit

julip said:


> fidjit, I'm so glad you are having such a great time so far in SF! How nice you got to get Timbuk2 right out of the way, and in walking distance, no less.


I'm staying in Union Square in Geary Street and let me just say that the size of a block in San Fran is NOT equal to the size of a block in Tasmania 

No biggie though, saw some great sights on the walk.

p.s. my Coffee Brown SBL luggage tag looks just right with the Timbuk2 !!!


----------



## Ruby296

fidjit said:


> I'm staying in Union Square in Geary Street and let me just say that the size of a block in San Fran is NOT equal to the size of a block in Tasmania
> 
> No biggie though, saw some great sights on the walk.
> 
> p.s. my Coffee Brown SBL luggage tag looks just right with the Timbuk2 !!!


I stayed in Union Sq. on Sutter when I was last in SF in May 09. It's a great area, have fun!
And yay for your new Timbuk2 bag, enjoy it and your stay in CA!


----------



## Mutz

julip said:


> I was just checking out the 'new designs' section on Saddleback - just noticed the Chamberlain Milk Leather Bag Liniment - has anyone used this? I've always had good luck with Apple Leather Care Conditioner, but with all the leather products I enjoy , I don't think I could ever have too much on hand.


I haven't used this stuff either, but according to the product specs page, it's

**Recommended by and used before shipment on all Saddleback Leather Company products**

And interestingly, a person with the last name of _Chamberlain_ signs the shipping documentation before SBL products go out the door. Probably just a coincidence. 

BTW, my Tobacco Kindle sleeve which I originally ordered on the 15th of October arrived - for the second time - today....YAAAY!!! That baby has done a lot of traveling in the last month. From Texas to Toronto, then to Vancouver, back to Texas, and then back to Vancouver again! 
There certainly is a difference in the feel of the Tobacco leather when compared to the Chestnut. It's almost like suede....very nice!


----------



## MulliganAl

Cammie said:


>


I want one of these pouches in black for my K3 with the lighted case but I don't know if it would fit. Does anyone know if you can get the K3 and lighted cover inside the Saddleback leather pouch?


----------



## Cammie

Here are some pictures of the small chestnut satchel, medium chestnut briefcase and the tobacco pouch. I have a few pictures with my belongings loaded to give you more of a sense of size. The 9" Asus netbook is in a Colsen Keane leather Ipad case (I don't own an Ipad but I knew the netbook would fit in this attractive cover). Notice that I keep all those cords and adapters under the hideaway flap in the briefcase. I was surprised by the difference in color between the chestnut small satchel and the briefcase. My Sony 505 reader in the Oberon does not fit in the pouch. However, I'm guessing that, with some stretching of the pouch, it might. There's one picture there of me trying to stuff the Oberon Sony cover (without the reader) into the pouch. That's my Kindle 2 in the Oberon World Tree cover.


----------



## Mutz

Those are very nice pictures, Cammie, of some very nice leather! And you're right, your chestnut satchel and chestnut brief look like they are two distinctly different colors. Did you treat them both with the same leather care products? I like how shiny they are. What did you use?


----------



## MulliganAl

Cammie said:


>


Thanks so much for the photos Cammie. I thought it would probably be kinda' tight but now that I see your photos I'm thinking it could be stretched enough to fit a K3 and case. I'll have to give this some thought because this sure would be a perfect pouch for those days I commute to work on my road bike of ride my bike to the local Starbucks on the weekends.


----------



## julip

Mutz said:


> I haven't used this stuff either, but according to the product specs page, it's
> 
> **Recommended by and used before shipment on all Saddleback Leather Company products**
> 
> And interestingly, a person with the last name of _Chamberlain_ signs the shipping documentation before SBL products go out the door. Probably just a coincidence.
> 
> BTW, my Tobacco Kindle sleeve which I originally ordered on the 15th of October arrived - for the second time - today....YAAAY!!! That baby has done a lot of traveling in the last month. From Texas to Toronto, then to Vancouver, back to Texas, and then back to Vancouver again!
> There certainly is a difference in the feel of the Tobacco leather when compared to the Chestnut. It's almost like suede....very nice!


Yay, at long last! What an adventure your Tobacco sleeve has had. Don't you kind of wish it had the battle scars to show for it?  I agree about the tobacco!

Cammie - wonderful pictures and what a nice collection you have going!


----------



## Saddleback

Mutz said:


> I haven't used this stuff either, but according to the product specs page, it's
> 
> **Recommended by and used before shipment on all Saddleback Leather Company products**
> 
> And interestingly, a person with the last name of _Chamberlain_ signs the shipping documentation before SBL products go out the door. Probably just a coincidence.
> 
> BTW, my Tobacco Kindle sleeve which I originally ordered on the 15th of October arrived - for the second time - today....YAAAY!!! That baby has done a lot of traveling in the last month. From Texas to Toronto, then to Vancouver, back to Texas, and then back to Vancouver again!
> There certainly is a difference in the feel of the Tobacco leather when compared to the Chestnut. It's almost like suede....very nice!


Good detective work  There are close connections with Saddleback, though a different company. However, we'd never say that is the only good thing to use. Tons of good products out there.


----------



## Saddleback

Thanks for those great pics Cammie!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Yah, great pictures Cammie. They kinda make me think that I _need_ a med briefcase.  I really like the interior pockets.

And I am coveting the pouch.. really good looking.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Saddleback said:


> Good detective work  There are close connections with Saddleback, though a different company. However, we'd never say that is the only good thing to use. Tons of good products out there.


"close connections"  you mean familial connection. Isn't Dave's sister Patricia Chamberlain?

The Leather Milk does look like a good product. Nice to know that it was used on my Satchel before it was shipped.


----------



## Cammie

Mutz said:


> Those are very nice pictures, Cammie, of some very nice leather! And you're right, your chestnut satchel and chestnut brief look like they are two distinctly different colors. Did you treat them both with the same leather care products? I like how shiny they are. What did you use?


Gratz Mutz on receiving your tobacco sleeve! I used the Meltonian neutral cream on the briefcase. It's a very light polish that you apply with a soft cloth (I used a swatch from an old tshirt) and then rub off/buff with a clean dry portion of the same or another soft cloth. The process is similar to polishing shoes. I have not yet used the polish on the small satchel.


----------



## Mutz

Cammie said:


> I used the Meltonian neutral cream on the briefcase. It's a very light polish that you apply with a soft cloth (I used a swatch from an old tshirt) and then rub off/buff with a clean dry portion of the same or another soft cloth. The process is similar to polishing shoes. I have not yet used the polish on the small satchel.


Thank you for the info, Cammie! I've ordered some Meltonian Cream from Amazon. Is there anything Amazon doesn't sell??


----------



## candggmom

Did y'all see that the Bible covers and the tote are supposed to be released Wednesday - that is day after tomorrow!!  This is turning out to be a VERY merry Christmas!

Kathy


----------



## Bonbonlover

Went to see Harry Potter yesterday. I spent the entire movie working my leather.  My Satchel is getting worn in.  


*NOTE: This was especially useful during those tense scenes i the movie. -- So grab your Saddleback and then go see Harry Potter.


----------



## Saddleback

candggmom said:


> Did y'all see that the Bible covers and the tote are supposed to be released Wednesday - that is day after tomorrow!! This is turning out to be a VERY merry Christmas!
> 
> Kathy


Kathy I think you get new release info before I do  Way to be on top of it...


----------



## Mutz

Bonbonlover said:


> Went to see Harry Potter yesterday. I spent the entire movie working my leather. My Satchel is getting worn in.
> 
> *NOTE: This was especially useful during those tense scenes i the movie. -- So grab your Saddleback and then go see Harry Potter.


Excellent idea! But I bet there were a few ppl who were sitting close to you wondering to themselves, "what in the heck is that lady fidgeting with through the whole movie??"  LOL

I've been doing the same thing with my SBL Kindle sleeve while pedaling my stationary bike. I can get in a good half hour to an hour of leather working done - depending, of course, on how engrossed I am in whatever is on the TV in front of me!


----------



## candggmom

Saddleback said:


> Kathy I think you get new release info before I do  Way to be on top of it...


I follow y'all like "B follows A"! LOL!

Kathy


----------



## Saddleback

Bonbonlover said:


> Went to see Harry Potter yesterday. I spent the entire movie working my leather. My Satchel is getting worn in.
> 
> *NOTE: This was especially useful during those tense scenes i the movie. -- So grab your Saddleback and then go see Harry Potter.


They should actually be live now...


----------



## Bonbonlover

*Now Viewing Tote bag * $485.00

Suzette's Bittersweet Woman's Line

Men, it's a bittersweet day for you with the start of Suzette's new women's line. 
The bitter part is that this will probably get pretty expensive. The sweet part is what I 
like to call, "Political Capital". Every time she buys leather, she deposits that dollar amount into your own personal leather account. And before you know it, the postman cometh to your office door.

*Now Viewing Bible Covers* with Closure $34 -- No Closure $31 (looks like a pre-order thing)

Bible Cover so cool, it'll make 'em sin

Lust, envy, jealousy, bitterness, materialism, anger or theft? Watch out for yourself though, pride's a killer. And sorry, no churchy doves, lambs, rainbows, swords or places for the bulletin here. Just pure heavy good smelling leather. Hmmm... I wonder if I'll get docked for creating something that causes people to sin.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I really like the Tote Bag... but after watching the video again I really don't like the removable insert.  I would not have the same bag in a couple of colors... but if I did, I would prefer to move the contents and not transfer the unnecessary junk that accumulates at the bottom. And I would prefer if the liner was to match the outside of the bag. The liner seems gimmicky to me...


----------



## Punkin

just wondered if you have your sleeve yet and if you like it.  wondered how kindle 3 will fit


----------



## Bonbonlover

Punkin... If you look at the post #7 of this thread fidjit has some really good pictures of his K3 with a Saddleback Sleeve. There are pictures showing the fit IN the sleeve as well. Then if you go to reply #39 fidgit shows his K3 with an amazon cover being placed in the sleeve.  Take a look he has some great photo's.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Does anyone know what happened to the checkbook cover? I see it on some YouTube videos but not offered on the site.


----------



## 911jason

Bringing back a thread from the dead...

I ordered the medium gadget pouch and the small leather wallet, both in dark coffee.

I had a $100 Amazon gift card from Christmas, and I had no idea until today that SBL was available on Amazon. The prices are a tad higher, but being able to use the GC was worth it.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

I am still rocking my K2 and already have an Oberon for it so I'm going to stick with that until the K2 gets replaced with a new Kindle, but I went to the Saddleback website and couldn't resist.

I have carried my wallet in my front pocket for over 10 years now, and it's hard to find one that is comfortable.  I eyed their new narrow chestnut bi-fold for a while and finally pulled the trigger.

It came in today and it's beautiful.  I can't wait to break this thing in and watch the leather get some character.

Now I'm wondering if I can hold off on the sleeve.  I prefer to read my Kindle naked (with a skin) and the sleeve looks perfect for my needs.  I'm just scared if I order one and use it now it will be too stretched out for the K3 (or K4?) when I upgrade.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Mutz

Until very recently I had my K3 in an Amazon Kindle cover (non-lighted) until the cover started locking up my Kindle so I returned the cover for a refund and got a rosewood skin instead and now I store it in its tobacco SBL sleeve and lovin' it!


----------



## 911jason

Mutz - that skin is the perfect match for the SBL sleeve!

My stuff comes today... woot!


----------



## Mutz

911jason said:


> Mutz - that skin is the perfect match for the SBL sleeve!


Thanks Jason. I think so too. Very manly combination of wood-grain and leather, wouldn't you say?


----------



## 911jason

So here's my sleeve... sorry about the low quality cellphone pics. I LOVE this sleeve! I hate to say it too, but the leather quality from SBL makes my two previous Oberons feel like plastic. There is no comparison.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Jason... that is really nice looking. I like the DCB!!


----------



## corkyb

Jason, what's in the sleeve?  And is that DCB or chestnut?  Looks like DCB to me.  I'm trying to decide on a color for the tote and will probably get a sleeve or two also.  I was thinking DCB tote and tobacco sleeves, but your sleeve is gorgeous.


----------



## 911jason

It's Dark Coffee Brown, and that's my Nook Color in the sleeve.


----------



## 911jason

julip said:


> I was just checking out the 'new designs' section on Saddleback - just noticed the Chamberlain Milk Leather Bag Liniment - has anyone used this? I've always had good luck with Apple Leather Care Conditioner, but with all the leather products I enjoy , I don't think I could ever have too much on hand. Also love the looks of the Waterbag! But I think the weight would really drag me.


Julip, did you ever end up using any of your Apple Leather Conditioner on your Saddleback pieces?

I'm at work, I accidentally placed my Saddleback sleeve down on a co-worker's desk right into a puddle of water. 

The only thing I have at home is the Apple Conditioner I used to use on my Oberon stuff. Wondering if that will help remove this watermark from my sleeve.


----------



## Mutz

911jason said:


> Julip, did you ever end up using any of your Apple Leather Conditioner on your Saddleback pieces?
> 
> I'm at work, I accidentally placed my Saddleback sleeve down on a co-worker's desk right into a puddle of water.
> 
> The only thing I have at home is the Apple Conditioner I used to use on my Oberon stuff. Wondering if that will help remove this watermark from my sleeve.


You may find that the watermark will fade away on its own without any intervention on your part but probably any leather conditioner would help to quicken the process. I've used some mink oil on my sleeve with good results. It darked the leather a bit temporarily, but with working the hide afterwards, the color gradually returned to what it was originally. Good luck.


----------



## 911jason

I ended up using the Apple Leather Conditioner on it this morning... put on a generous coat and rubbed it in, then about an hour later put on another generous coat and let it sit all day while I slept. Buffed it a bit with a towel when I woke up and it looks good as new.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Does anyone have the iPad Sleeve? Do you think the new, 33% thinner iPad2 will stay tight in the sleeve...or might it be too roomy?


----------



## fidjit

Glad to see this thread is still going   

Haven't been round much lately.  I tend to go hard on an obsession and then it dies off. 

I'm actually using my Kindle to read now  

Must admit my SB obsession has worn off ( my wallet has sighed a big sigh of relief ) . 

In addition I was issued a new notebook that won't fit into my Medium Brief !!! 

It's now sitting up in the cupboard doing nothing. Used it for 6 months EVERY working day and now nothing. 

Good thing is that it's been replaced with ONE of my nice canvas Timbuk2 Messengers. 

Guess for a while I'll just have to make do with my SBL small wallet, phone pouch, Medium Kindle Pouch and Luggage Tags and keyrings. 

Hope everyone's well and enjoying their leather


----------



## melodyyyyy

What happened to all the Saddleback leather fans?  This was such a nice thread.


----------



## corkyb

I have a credit from when I returned the satchel and a moolala coupon I need to use up.  I am thinking of ordering the tote in DCB or in tobacco.  Leaning toward the DCB.  I'm just wondering if it will be too heavy for me.  I could order just a couple of pouches for my ipad, kindles, and iphone and I probably wouldn't have to expend more cash.  What to do, what to do


----------



## melodyyyyy

I have the small tote in dcb and i like it alot. There is no way i could have held on to the moola cash for this long.  I am saving for the big wallet. I have the Ipad 1 case, a tobacco small satchel and a small wallet.  They are coming out with new items in a few weeks so you may want to wait. Sleeves are boring.  Get something really nice. Go for the tote.  The small is not heavy. It weights 3 pounds and I don't carry a lot so it works for me.


----------



## ChadMck

Just got the $79 Kindle as a hold me over until I can decide between the Fire or just a more substantial Kindle (my K2 recently died after 3 years, may she rest in peace). I love these SBL sleeves but what size would be best for my Kindle? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## melodyyyyy

I would go with the medium. The small seems too small.


----------

